# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  I am sick of anti-Semites

## Crunch

For the most part, I like this site and the majority of the people on it. But I have noticed an underlying current of anti-semitism coming from a few members and I have to say it disgusts me. If you do not like Jewish people, that is your right, but I will be damned if I will have anything to do with you.

----------

Jaxter (09-02-2015),Jim Scott (08-31-2015),JustPassinThru (09-01-2015),KSigMason (09-01-2015),Old Ridge Runner (08-31-2015),patrickt (08-31-2015),Pregnar Kraps (08-31-2015),RMNIXON (08-31-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly



----------


## sooda

> For the most part, I like this site and the majority of the people on it. But I have noticed an underlying current of anti-semitism coming from a few members and I have to say it disgusts me. If you do not like Jewish people, that is your right, but I will be damned if I will have anything to do with you.


I hope you aren't confusing anti-Semitism with disapproval of Israeli policies.

----------

East of the Beast (08-31-2015),Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## Crunch

> I hope you aren't confusing anti-Semitism with disapproval of Israeli policies.


You are welcome to disagree with what the Israeli government does. I am referring to those people who claim that the holocaust did not happen.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You are welcome to disagree with what the Israeli government does. I am referring to those people who claim that the holocaust did not happen.


Which Holocaust?

No one is saying nothing happened. The gas chambers though are nothing but a silly myth.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Which Holocaust?
> 
> No one is saying nothing happened. The gas chambers though are nothing but a silly myth.


 Correct, no residue of any type of gas that kills people at any location. This is why they pushed to pass laws against people looking into it.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-31-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa: 

*This thread better stay civil by all parties.*

----------

Jim Scott (08-31-2015),Old Ridge Runner (08-31-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> *This thread better stay civil by all parties.*


It seems pretty civil so far, Boss.  :Glasses7:

----------


## Roadmaster

> Which Holocaust?
> 
> No one is saying nothing happened. The gas chambers though are nothing but a silly myth.


 The real on happened in Russia

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Correct, no residue of any type of gas that kills people at any location. This is why they pushed to pass laws against people looking into it.


I wish more people would watch that video. I've been looking for someone to debunk it since the first time I saw it, because my jaw hit the floor on first viewing.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The real on happened in Russia


I can be pretty snarky at times, and every time I ask "which Holocaust" I think people believe I am just being an asshole, which of course I am an asshole, however I am not being flippant with the question. I ask it because the Jews co-opted Holocaust™ to be Shoah™, yet there have been many true holocausts throughout history, all of them forgotten in lieu of Shoah. It makes me angry.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

There have been many holocausts over the recorded time of man. Besides the one of the Jews, Stalin/Russia, Mao/China, Pol Pot/Cambodia, Ottoman Empire/Armenian, Hutu/Tutsi come to mind.  I don't think the Jewish holocaust is fabricated.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-31-2015),Jen (09-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I wish more people would watch that video. I've been looking for someone to debunk it since the first time I saw it, because my jaw hit the floor on first viewing.


I knew the truth as a young kid and have followed all experts in gas and research. It was impossible. When evidence doesn't support what people are saying or their quote eyewitness, guards that were beaten and threatened in the trials. There is no evidence and it was impossible to cremate that many people in that time line back then. People say well it doesn't matter how many,  I beg to differ, truth matters. Anytime a person is on the witness stand and they tell lies, most people stop listening because they lost credibility. But these lied over and over and some still believe them.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015),Pepper Belly (08-31-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> There have been many holocausts over the recorded time of man. Besides the one of the Jews, Stalin/Russia, Mao/China, Pol Pot/Cambodia, Ottoman Empire/Armenian, Hutu/Tutsi come to mind.  I don't think the Jewish holocaust is fabricated.


Neither do I. I want the truth, not half-baked fantasies designed to put the entire world on the stand and proclaim guilt to the gentiles.

----------


## Trinnity

I suppose we could have been duped, but I personally don't believe it. I suppose it would take months if not years of research to find out if the truth can even really be had. I remain unconvinced the holocaust wasn't real. If the numbers were exaggerated, that's another matter. Our soldiers found horrific atrocities when they got there.

----------

NuYawka (08-31-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

I'm much more concerned with the dirty dealings going on in our own govt and the rise of Marxism in America.

----------

NuYawka (08-31-2015),Sheldonna (08-31-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I suppose we could have been duped, but I personally don't believe it. I suppose it would take months if not years of research to find out if the truth can even really be had. I remain unconvinced the holocaust wasn't real. If the numbers were exaggerated, that's another matter. Our soldiers found horrific atrocities when they got there.


Watch that video and see if it makes any difference to you. No one, certainly not I, are claiming the Jews were not abused.

----------


## Libhater

The way I look upon Jewish people is twofold. I have great distrust of Zionism and those orthodox Jews that follow the lead of those Zionists. I have no problem with the general population of Jews, and in fact I had great respect for the deceased comic Rodney Dangerfield et al, and I'm on board with all of the Jewish neocons who don't hesitate to defend their nation state of Israel against any and all rag-headed terrorism. I do think that the figure of 6 million Jews dying during the Holocaust is a bit overblown as well.

----------


## Roadmaster

I was told as a young kid it was a work camp for Hitler's army. I asked the ones there about gas and none said it was the truth. I had people on both sides. People can believe what they want but no expert has even found any evidence of killing gas. Did people die in these camps yes but it was nothing like the one in Russia and millions more.

----------


## Toefoot

Vergessen by whom?




> I can be pretty snarky at times, and every time I ask "which Holocaust" I think people believe I am just being an asshole, which of course I am an asshole, however I am not being flippant with the question. I ask it because the Jews co-opted Holocaust™ to be Shoah™, yet there have been many true holocausts throughout history, all of them forgotten in lieu of Shoah. It makes me angry.

----------


## Roadmaster

> The way I look upon Jewish people is twofold. I have great distrust of Zionism and those orthodox Jews that follow the lead of those Zionists. I have no problem with the general population of Jews, and in fact I had great respect for the deceased comic Rodney Dangerfield et al, and I'm on board with all of the Jewish neocons who don't hesitate to defend their nation state of Israel against any and all rag-headed terrorism. I do think that the figure of 6 million Jews dying during the Holocaust is a bit overblown as well.


The number 6 is very important in  Judaism and Kabbalah.

----------


## Coolwalker

As long as we Remember The Alamo all is not lost. :Cool20:

----------

East of the Beast (08-31-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I hope you aren't confusing anti-Semitism with disapproval of Israeli policies.


A difference without a distinction.

You can't parse the issue into those two divisions.

If Israel didn't use the tactics they use to defend themselves they would no longer have a Jewish State and the Jews would then be right where they were after the Holocaust.

Decimated and homeless.

Decimated, because how else would Israel ever be separated into two separate things: Jews and their homeland? And the policies of the Israeli government is much to do about maintaining Israel as a Jewish State.

Bottom line, you hate the Israeli policies and you advocate the conditions which would bring about the destruction of the Jewish state and the decimation ond homelessness of the Jews.

Sooda, your contention is bull shit.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I believe the Nazis committed atrocities of an unspeakable nature upon millions of people. That in and of itself, speaks volumes.

----------


## Katzndogz

> For the most part, I like this site and the majority of the people on it. But I have noticed an underlying current of anti-semitism coming from a few members and I have to say it disgusts me. If you do not like Jewish people, that is your right, but I will be damned if I will have anything to do with you.


It's enough to make me vomit over my keyboard.  I try and ignore the jew haters as much as possible.  There are only a few and it's easy to just scroll on by.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-31-2015),Pregnar Kraps (08-31-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I can be pretty snarky at times, and every time I ask "which Holocaust" I think people believe I am just being an asshole, which of course I am an asshole, however I am not being flippant with the question. I ask it because the Jews co-opted Holocaust™ to be Shoah™, yet there have been many true holocausts throughout history, all of them forgotten in lieu of Shoah. It makes me angry.


I'm not a big fan of the subject, but the next holocaust that comes to mind of the many that have taken place in history is the Armenian genocide. That's the one where the Turks tried to wipe out the Armenians.

Oh, and IIRC the Turks were Muslim.

The Armenians were Kafirs.

Can we say, "Jihad?"

 How about, "Global Domination?"

----------

Pepper Belly (09-01-2015)

----------


## Libhater

> The number 6 is very important in  Judaism and Kabbalah.


Would that be the number 6 or the number 666? Orthodox Jews do not believe that Jesus is their god.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Would that be the number 6 or the number 666? Orthodox Jews do not believe that Jesus is their god.


6 means wealth and satan.

----------


## Libhater

> 6 means wealth and satan.


That sounds about right.

----------


## Libhater

Why is it that people are so thin-skinned and or touchy when it comes to discussing Jewish people? With all the posts and current debate over black lives matter and
the race baiting going on toward white people, I think this change of topic over to the Jewish people is a breath of fresh air. Every ethnic group of people have had to
 go through hard times and through media scrutinizing, so why the touchy/feely attitude when it comes to the Jews?

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

I believe the majority of the ones who called themselves Jews were converts, many gay, into porn and other illegal things. With that money they took over the banks and media. The same as today, the majority back PP, for gay rights, illegal selling of organs, ect. The Talmud is one of the worst antichrist books you will read. They believe they are gods and over God. That satan is their friend and helps them. It's more like a satanic book than religious and the Kabbalah is all occult and mystics, except the part they tell others. Then they started telling people years after Christ died and rose that it's all about bloodline instead of faith. It's in the Talmud and churches allowed it in.

----------


## Jim Scott

> For the most part, I like this site and the majority of the people on it. But I have noticed an underlying current of anti-semitism coming from a few members and I have to say it disgusts me. If you do not like Jewish people, that is your right, but I will be damned if I will have anything to do with you.


You are not alone in that revulsion.  However, the operative words are 'a few'.  

They are notorious in their Jew-hatred and quite familiar to regular posters.  We tend to just watch them wallow in their animosity toward Jews, whether it wears the common 'anti-Zionist' camouflage or is cloaked in sanctimony, the intent is obvious and hardly worth a lot of futile arguments back and forth.

  Opinions are what they are and those who hold anti-Jewish opinions doesn't mean that anyone has to encourage them.    You do well to separate yourself from those folks.

*Jim*

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-31-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why is it that people are so thin-skinned and or touchy when it comes to discussing Jewish people? With all the posts and current debate over black lives matter and
> the race baiting going on toward white people, I think this change of topic over to the Jewish people is a breath of fresh air. Every ethnic group of people have had to
>  go through hard times and through media scrutinizing, so why the touchy/feely attitude when it comes to the Jews?


 Because people twisted the Bible to say what they wanted it to say. No such thing as being born a Jew. The only Rabbi that ever lived was Christ. There is only one Father. No one is over Him.

----------


## Roadmaster

Look at it this way a bunch of Talmud people went into Germany and claimed to be Jews. They are not Jews according to the Bible. That is a satanic book and if a Christian tries to tell you otherwise ignore them because they love lies and won't read it themselves.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Why is it that people are so thin-skinned and or touchy when it comes to discussing Jewish people? With all the posts and current debate over black lives matter and
> the race baiting going on toward white people, I think this change of topic over to the Jewish people is a breath of fresh air. Every ethnic group of people have had to
>  go through hard times and through media scrutinizing, so why the touchy/feely attitude when it comes to the Jews?


Because they are such an integral part of the their end time scenario belief.

I don't hate Jews.But they are no longer God's chosen people if they deny His Son.Israel of today looks nothing like the Israel of the Bible in government,familial relationships or priesthood.

----------


## Roadmaster

> That sounds about right.


No such thing as the star of David with 6 points. Is it in the Talmud, no it's in the kabbalah. They warn people not to get too deep because it's dangerous.

----------


## patrickt

> I hope you aren't confusing anti-Semitism with disapproval of Israeli policies.


I hope you don't buy the liberal meme that "I don't hate Jews it's Zionists I hate."

When my son's seventh-grade history teacher taught the class that the Holocaust never happened my children and I had a week of studying the Holocaust. We saw films shot by proud Nazis, we saw interviews with German soldiers who executed women and babies, we saw interviews with survivors, we saw films shot by troops liberating the death camps, we saw the piles of wedding rings, gold fillings, and hair.

And we still have to suffer the fools.

----------

Jim Scott (09-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

> You are welcome to disagree with what the Israeli government does. I am referring to those people who claim that the holocaust did not happen.


There is no question that the Holocaust happened.. 50 million people died or disappeared during WW2. As for lampshades etc.. I have no clue.. I went to Dachsau in 1961 and it seemed to me to be a pretty ugly ... Do the details matter?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I hope you don't buy the liberal meme that "I don't hate Jews it's Zionists I hate."


I think she INVENTED that meme!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## sooda

> I hope you don't buy the liberal meme that "I don't hate Jews it's Zionists I hate."
> 
> When my son's seventh-grade history teacher taught the class that the Holocaust never happened my children and I had a week of studying the Holocaust. We saw films shot by proud Nazis, we saw interviews with German soldiers who executed women and babies, we saw interviews with survivors, we saw films shot by troops liberating the death camps, we saw the piles of wedding rings, gold fillings, and hair.
> 
> And we still have to suffer the fools.



Well.. I have seen the Palestinian refugee camps so I am not so impressed with the bastards who allowed them sanctuary . They were turned away everywhere else and then abused the Palestinians... Hell.. they were Communists to a man.

----------


## RMNIXON

> For the most part, I like this site and the majority of the people on it. But I have noticed an underlying current of anti-semitism coming from a few members and I have to say it disgusts me. If you do not like Jewish people, that is your right, but I will be damned if I will have anything to do with you.



There is a Circle Jerk in this Forum that shows up for particular kinds of threads if you get my meaning.

Best to ignore them!

They enjoy picking fights with those who defend Israel and Jews in particular.

----------


## hoosier8

> Which Holocaust?
> 
> No one is saying nothing happened. The gas chambers though are nothing but a silly myth.


Except, of course, for actual evidence and gas production, the specific killing compounds, and the records of the deaths.  Very well documented if you didn't know.

----------

Canadianeye (09-01-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> Watch that video and see if it makes any difference to you. No one, certainly not I, are claiming the Jews were not abused.


It's 49 minutes long. Honey, I just don't have time.

----------


## hoosier8

Well, this calls for humor.




> The coach had put together the perfect team for the Baltimore Ravens. The only thing missing was a good quarterback.  He had scouted all the colleges and even the Canadian and European Leagues, but he couldn't find a ringer who could ensure a Super Bowl win.
> 
> Then one night while watching CNN he saw a war-zone scene in the West Bank . In one corner of the background, he spotted a young Israeli soldier with a truly
> incredible arm. He threw a hand-grenade straight into a 15th story window 100 yards away.  KABOOM!
> He threw another hand-grenade 75 yards away, right into a chimney.
> KA-BLOOEY!
> 
> Then he threw  another at a passing car going 90 mph.  BULLS-EYE!
> 
> ...

----------


## NuYawka

> I knew the truth as a young kid and have followed all experts in gas and research. It was impossible. When evidence doesn't support what people are saying or their quote eyewitness, guards that were beaten and threatened in the trials. There is no evidence and it was impossible to cremate that many people in that time line back then. People say well it doesn't matter how many,  I beg to differ, truth matters. Anytime a person is on the witness stand and they tell lies, most people stop listening because they lost credibility. But these lied over and over and some still believe them.


You're a  *<<removed>>*. 












No offense.

----------


## Sheldonna

> *This thread better stay civil by all parties.*


I ain't touchin it!  And you know why....lol.

----------

MrMike (08-31-2015)

----------


## Libhater

> Because they are such an integral part of the their end time scenario belief.
> 
> I don't hate Jews.But they are no longer God's chosen people if they deny His Son.Israel of today looks nothing like the Israel of the Bible in government,familial relationships or priesthood.


I say the jews were never GOD's chosen people and Jesus was a Galilean not a jew so it doesn't surprise me that the jews speak so unkindly of HIM. Besides, I doubt that Jesus would be saying things like "they are not of my flock" when talking about the jewish priestesses of HIS time if HE were a jew.

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am pretty much the internet poster on some kind of controversial forums that sticks up for the jews, in terms of them being to blame for leftism, liberalism, socialism, political correctness. White liberals, jew or gentile, are to blame for liberalism in all of its forms. I disagree with white liberals, trying to blame jews for white liberals misses the point in my mind.

----------


## Libhater

> I am pretty much the internet poster on some kind of controversial forums that sticks up for the jews, in terms of them being to blame for leftism, liberalism, socialism, political correctness. White liberals, jew or gentile, are to blame for liberalism in all of its forms. I disagree with white liberals, trying to blame jews for white liberals misses the point in my mind.


Fascinating book detailing  why Jews are Liberal can be gleaned from the following book:

51VMU-Uo8SL._SX324_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Fascinating book detailing  why Jews are Liberal can be gleaned from the following book:
> 
> 51VMU-Uo8SL._SX324_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg


You would think that in the age of ISIS and Obama jews would stop supporting the left

----------


## Trinnity

> You're a  *<<removed>>*. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else want a temp ban and a thread ban? 

FAIR WARNING was given in post 7.

Folks don't have to agree or like what someone else wrote, but personal attacks aren't allowed.

----------


## Toefoot

Ahhhhh Can we throw in abortion, Trump and 2A in the mix? I am in a mixing mood.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Anyone else want a temp ban and a thread ban? 
> 
> FAIR WARNING was given in post 7.
> 
> Folks don't have to agree or like what someone else wrote, but personal attacks aren't allowed.


I think it is a fair thread that can be discussed civilly, even if you have to ban a few retards along the way

----------


## Libhater

> You would think that in the age of ISIS and Obama jews would stop supporting the left


Well, Israel's BiBi Netenhau(sp) certainly doesn't support obama's Iran deal, nor does 7 out of 8 Israeli jews. So you're right, its
one of those mysteries of life as to why jews support the left. I mean, its not like the jews are low/no information dolts or anything
like one might find in the obama/leftist camp.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Well, Israel's BiBi Netenhau(sp) certainly doesn't support obama's Iran deal, nor does 7 out of 8 Israeli jews. So you're right, its
> one of those mysteries of life as to why jews support the left. I mean, its not like the jews are low/no information dolts or anything
> like one might find in the obama/leftist camp.


In terms of politics, maybe American jews are just stupid or something

----------

MrMike (08-31-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

When you lie to someone knowing the truth, you hate them, God said this. 16 These six _things_ doth the LORD hate: yea, seven _are_ an abomination unto him:
17 A proud look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood,

In Acts 5 He talks about a person telling a big lie. What they told was a wicked lie and He struck them dead. When people don't know they are repeating a lie, that's different. But ones should always seek the truth. There is no excuse today for Christians not to know what is in the Talmud
.When I was young I can see why many didn't but it's in English now. They don't have to hide it anymore in Hebrew, many are brainwashed and they don't want to know. Attack me and others because we know what is in it, the evil that they proudly defend and call themselves Christians. Why would someone defend books  or a religion they never read. How many would endorse something without reading or understanding. Only a liberal would ask you to defend something they hadn't read but many conservatives do this with the Talmud.

----------


## patrickt

When the anti-Semites start speaking for a god you know they're desperate.

----------

Jim Scott (09-01-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I can be pretty snarky at times, and every time I ask "which Holocaust" I think people believe I am just being an asshole, which of course I am an asshole, however I am not being flippant with the question. I ask it because the Jews co-opted Holocaust to be Shoah, yet there have been many true holocausts throughout history, all of them forgotten in lieu of Shoah. It makes me angry.


As the survivors die off you'll have your wish.

----------


## Libhater

> When you lie to someone knowing the truth, you hate them, God said this. 16 These six _things_ doth the LORD hate: yea, seven _are_ an abomination unto him:
> 17 A proud look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood,
> 
> In Acts 5 He talks about a person telling a big lie. What they told was a wicked lie and He struck them dead. When people don't know they are repeating a lie, that's different. But ones should always seek the truth. There is no excuse today for Christians not to know what is in the Talmud
> .When I was young I can see why many didn't but it's in English now. They don't have to hide it anymore in Hebrew, many are brainwashed and they don't want to know. Attack me and others because we know what is in it, the evil that they proudly defend and call themselves Christians. Why would someone defend books  or a religion they never read. How many would endorse something without reading or understanding. Only a liberal would ask you to defend something they hadn't read but many conservatives do this with the Talmud.


I couldn't agree with you more in that so many people fail to read or understand the teachings that come from the Talmud. All one ever needs to know about Zionism and the Zionist leaders of today and yesteryear can be gleaned from jewish statements beautifully outlined in both of Dr. Duke's books called "My Awakening" and "Jewish Supremacism"

----------


## Pepper Belly

> It's 49 minutes long. Honey, I just don't have time.


Of course you do. People are afraid to watch it because they don't want their most deeply held beliefs to be challenged. I didn't like it the first time I watched it either. I used to be on board with all of the people here screaming "anti-semite".

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> As the survivors die off you'll have your wish.


No, because now the Shoah™ Industry is claiming that there is a genetic Holocaust Trauma™ that is being passed on to the ensuing generations of Jews. Because of course, you can't continue to play the perpetual victim and have the Evil Gentile Scum continue to supplicate before you, if all the victims have passed on.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> No, because now the Shoah™ Industry is claiming that there is a genetic Holocaust Trauma™ that is being passed on to the ensuing generations of Jews. Because of course, you can't continue to play the perpetual victim and have the Evil Gentile Scum continue to supplicate before you, if all the victims have passed on.


http://www.gilad.co.uk/writings/2015...f-jewish-genes

----------


## sooda

> No, because now the Shoah™ Industry is claiming that there is a genetic Holocaust Trauma™ that is being passed on to the ensuing generations of Jews. Because of course, you can't continue to play the perpetual victim and have the Evil Gentile Scum continue to supplicate before you, if all the victims have passed on.


I had read that claim that this generation has been traumatized by the memories of the holocaust survivors... similar to ptsd...

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I had read that claim that this generation has been traumatized by the memories of the holocaust survivors... similar to ptsd...


Very clever indeed. Sounds an awful lot like American blacks still suffering slavery at the present age of 21. 

the world needs more Holocaust™ museums of course. Until there is one in every city of the world, g-d's chosen can never be safe.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

https://archive.org/details/HolocaustIndustry

Written by a Jew.

What some of us simply want is for sanity to return to the discussion, rather than this ridiculous knee-jerk parroting of media-driven drivel that we have all been sold our entire lives. Grow up and grow a pair and seek the truth.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> No, because now the Shoah™ Industry is claiming that there is a genetic Holocaust Trauma™ that is being passed on to the ensuing generations of Jews. Because of course, you can't continue to play the perpetual victim and have the Evil Gentile Scum continue to supplicate before you, if all the victims have passed on.


You're really into this shite......... you must be miserable knowing that the Jew is the master race.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You're really into this shite......... you must be miserable knowing that the Jew is the master race.


A thoroughly vapid response as expected.

Who needs facts when they don't fit into the hyperbolic narrative, amirite?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> A thoroughly vapid response as expected.
> 
> Who needs facts when they don't fit into the hyperbolic narrative, amirite?


What more...... I am @CBHype ------- cyber hype........ But YOU are obsessed with this Jew thing.
 You're into fringe conspiracy and denier literature.
 Go shake hands with the likes of Louis Farrakhan.  

I've stopped taking you seriously.  :Sunny:

----------


## MrMike

I'm a non-denominational Christian originally from a Catholic family.  I like both Jews and Israelis.  No prob.

----------

Jen (09-01-2015),Jim Scott (09-01-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> What more...... I am @CBHype ------- cyber hype........ But YOU are obsessed with this Jew thing.
>  You're into fringe conspiracy and denier literature.
>  Go shake hands with the likes of Louis Farrakhan.  
> 
> I've stopped taking you seriously.


Anyone who refuses to accept facts is the one on the "fringe".

I understand why you and others do it, just save the "I don't take you seriously" jazz for professional wrestling and the Kardashians, because you are in no position to claim the high ground. Your self-imposed ignorance is easy sport and understand, but it's nothing to be bragging about.

----------


## sooda

> Very clever indeed. Sounds an awful lot like American blacks still suffering slavery at the present age of 21. 
> 
> the world needs more Holocaust™ museums of course. Until there is one in every city of the world, g-d's chosen can never be safe.


Well, you have Holocaust Museums in places like El Paso and Charleston which makes no sense at all to me.. Last count there were some 250 of them.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-01-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Anyone who refuses to accept facts is the one on the "fringe".
> 
> I understand why you and others do it, just save the "I don't take you seriously" jazz for professional wrestling and the Kardashians, because you are in no position to claim the high ground. Your self-imposed ignorance is easy sport and understand, but it's nothing to be bragging about.


I don't accept what you call facts. Who died and made you The Arbiter-in-Chief of all truth, veracity, interpretation  & reasoning.

----------

patrickt (09-01-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Well, you have Holocaust Museums in places like El Paso and Charleston which makes no sense at all to me.. Last count there were some 250 of them.


Do you blame them? The Jews have been demonized & pogromized <my word created> for 2000 years. They have brains and money and clout and are trying to ensure that it doesn't happen again.............. here in the good ole' USA.

----------


## Canadianeye

Jews have always been especially hated, in the ancient world and all through the subsequent centuries. This all well documented, beyond videos that foolishly talk about door strength, German engineering or pellet residue.

The centuries long hatred in all likelihood has a few significant reasons/rationale, that could explain some of the whys and how comes.

Single god concept. In the ancient times, this went against all the other societies of multiple gods.
The massiveness of having Islam and Christianity both *hate* you with unbridled passion. You couldn't find a bigger base of hate.
They were made into the tax collectors/rent collectors. You know...the money guys.

And through all this hatred, for century after century, until even our current times, they generated strategies to escape, overcome and succeed.

Just like Mo wanted a book, like the book people...it is envy that fuels the hatred. They are successful because they have been strategically clever. Now, using a couple of examples to highlight how this type of hatred works, let's look at some similarities.

I hate liberals. I see the poison they bring to our societies. However, they are clever and employ successful strategies. We all witness it for decades now. The same with Islam. They infiltrate, terrorize, breed for success and bring ruin. They are clever and employ successful strategies, in their barbaric and evil methods.

Here is the difference. The Jews are harming no one. They are surviving the centuries long hatred of most of the planet and have done an amazing job of it, in a game rigged against them from recorded history. These tribes, this little nation forged in the desert...beating all the odds.

It is all about envy. It is about the Jew hater, not the Jew.

----------



----------


## patrickt

When my children and I had studied the Nazi Holocaust for a week I told them the point. Point A: Only a total idiot would deny the Nazi Holocaust happened. B: Other holocaust happened before and others have happened since.

If I were with my kids now there would be C: President Obama, liberals on the left, and some fools on the right are working to have another. They call it the Race War.

----------


## usfan

I'm sick of progressives, race hustlers, media elites, anarchists, bleeding heart liberals, activist atheists, & liars in general.  anti semites are a mild annoyance, compared to the others..    :Geez: 

edit:  i almost forgot 'islamists'...  seeing @sooda s posts reminded me..

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Jews have always been especially hated, in the ancient world and all through the subsequent centuries. This all well documented, beyond videos that foolishly talk about door strength, German engineering or pellet residue.
> 
> The centuries long hatred in all likelihood has a few significant reasons/rationale, that could explain some of the whys and how comes.
> 
> Single god concept. In the ancient times, this went against all the other societies of multiple gods.
> The massiveness of having Islam and Christianity both *hate* you with unbridled passion. You couldn't find a bigger base of hate.
> They were made into the tax collectors/rent collectors. You know...the money guys.
> 
> And through all this hatred, for century after century, until even our current times, they generated strategies to escape, overcome and succeed.
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/People-That-Sh.../dp/0595228380

I have a very dear and close Jewish friend, a generation my senior. We have discussed every possible subject in the world including those which are mainly Jewish in nature and importance. It was my effort to understand why anti-semtisim has existed throughout history that eventually led me to read the book linked above and its subsequent volumes, and it is the only thing I have ever understood that made sense out of a mysterious subject.

It's not about envy. That is a lame, simplistic, and arrogant cop-out.

----------

sooda (09-01-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> http://www.amazon.com/People-That-Sh.../dp/0595228380
> 
> I have a very dear and close Jewish friend, a generation my senior. We have discussed every possible subject in the world including those which are mainly Jewish in nature and importance. It was my effort to understand why anti-semtisim has existed throughout history that eventually led me to read the book linked above and its subsequent volumes, and it is the only thing I have ever understood that made sense out of a mysterious subject.
> 
> It's not about envy. That is a lame, simplistic, and arrogant cop-out.


That would be your opinion, regarding my opinion, and we obviously disagree. However, we do both share the one thing. I don't hate the Jews, and neither do you.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Libhater

> Very clever indeed. Sounds an awful lot like American blacks still suffering slavery at the present age of 21. 
> 
> the world needs more Holocaust museums of course. Until there is one in every city of the world, g-d's chosen can never be safe.


I'm loving your sarcasm here PB. I have been on other forums have posted extensively on my views concerning jews and Zionism, but I'm kind of holding back here at this forum because as you've stated over and over that so many people are simply brainwashed into accepting the notion that jews of today have earned their victimization status and our sympathy along the way. These Holocaust museums are indeed a joke since it was a majority of jewish leadership that ran the Bolshevik Revolution where up to and perhaps over 30 million Christians were slaughtered. I don't see any Holocaust museums being erected for our Christian brethren here in America. I see this this commercial on the telly of a jew asking for money from Christians to send to Israel so that the poor jews won't starve to death. Are you kidding me? Jews were responsible for killing 30 million Christians and they abhor the Christian GOD and this jew wants us to support jews in the form of financial aid. You just can't make this shit up.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015),Pepper Belly (09-01-2015),sooda (09-01-2015)

----------


## patrickt

> I'm sick of progressives, race hustlers, media elites, anarchists, bleeding heart liberals, activist atheists, & liars in general.  anti semites are a mild annoyance, compared to the others..   
> 
> edit:  i almost forgot 'islamists'...  seeing @sooda s posts reminded me..


A mild annoyance...to you.  Most of the ones you listed are nothing compared to anti-Semites.

----------


## Libhater

> A mild annoyance...to you.  Most of the ones you listed are nothing compared to anti-Semites.


Just out of curiosity....which people would you be more annoyed with......anti Semites or anti Christians? 
And as a bonus question: Percentage wise, do you think there is a higher percentage of jews who are anti Christian/anti Jesus
then there are Christians who are anti Semites?

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Just out of curiosity....which people would you be more annoyed with......anti Semites or anti Christians? 
> And as a bonus question: Percentage wise, do you think there is a higher percentage of jews who are anti Christian/anti Jesus
> then there are Christians who are anti Semites?


 Trying to tell me that Talmud Jewish and those converts that deny Christ are good people is like saying gays have Gods favor. They have said it over and over so many times people believe them.

----------


## sooda

> Do you blame them? The Jews have been demonized & pogromized <my word created> for 2000 years. They have brains and money and clout and are trying to ensure that it doesn't happen again.............. here in the good ole' USA.


I get that... However other groups have suffered persecution and other populations have been victims of genocide..

The most remarkable thing that sticks in my mind is the Nuremberg Laws... They are mind blowing in their scope.. They take away all human rights, property, jobs and citizenship.... One would think the Israelis would be sensitive to that having been demonized themselves.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Jews have always been especially hated, in the ancient world and all through the subsequent centuries. This all well documented, beyond videos that foolishly talk about door strength, German engineering or pellet residue.
> 
> The centuries long hatred in all likelihood has a few significant reasons/rationale, that could explain some of the whys and how comes.
> 
> Single god concept. In the ancient times, this went against all the other societies of multiple gods.
> The massiveness of having Islam and Christianity both *hate* you with unbridled passion. You couldn't find a bigger base of hate.
> They were made into the tax collectors/rent collectors. You know...the money guys.
> 
> And through all this hatred, for century after century, until even our current times, they generated strategies to escape, overcome and succeed.
> ...


Oh its not envy at all... Consider that throughout history they have made every effort to keep themselves separate .. going back to Leviticus and Deuteronomy.... with complicated laws and rituals to distinguish them from their neighbors and all the other Canaanite tribes.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015),Pepper Belly (09-01-2015)

----------


## Libhater

> Oh its not envy at all... Consider that throughout history they have made every effort to keep themselves separate .. going back to Leviticus and Deuteronomy.... with complicated laws and rituals to distinguish them from their neighbors and all the other Canaanite tribes.


Allow me to expound on that point if you will. Jews in Israel forbid any type of immigration where there would be people of another race or another ethnic faction seeking a new homeland. How often have we heard that orthodox jews and others forbid or disown a jew from marrying outside of their religion or their ethnic makeup. Israelis are about as isolated or reclusive of
other peoples as are the Eskimos from the North Pole. Jews are also tight with their money. Have you ever heard of a jew giving to a charity? Ever hear of the term 'jew em down' when
trying to make a deal or a bargain at a flea market? Just sayin!

----------


## Roadmaster

It's about religion to me not race. I would never marry a Muslim or Jewish person. This is where Mr. Duke and I disagree. Jewish is not a race, that comes from the Talmud, these are religions without Christ. While I do believe in preserving ones heritage and it's normal to like ones who look like you, I don't consider it an abomination to mix race nor did God. I do not encourage it because it causes confusion and the media acts like being black, white, ect should be looked down on, that we should all be the same. He separated them for a reason. The European Christians ran them out many times and he is correct they are waging war against white Christians. Judaism or the Balaam religion doesn't accept the Bibles morals. As He said they laid His words aside for theirs.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Oh its not envy at all... Consider that throughout history they have made every effort to keep themselves separate .. going back to Leviticus and Deuteronomy.... with complicated laws and rituals to distinguish them from their neighbors and all the other Canaanite tribes.


They are the most tribal of any race of peoples, by far. Speculation has it that because they are and have always been a minority group that this has been an evolution tactic of survival, yet the Jews never seem to realize how this kind of action creates a reaction as people begin to see the nepotism that Jews promote among themselves, to the detriment of all other groups.

----------


## squidward

Is anti-Semitism something like war on the poor? It has a good liberal talking point ring to it

----------


## sooda

> Allow me to expound on that point if you will. Jews in Israel forbid any type of immigration where there would be people of another race or another ethnic faction seeking a new homeland. How often have we heard that orthodox jews and others forbid or disown a jew from marrying outside of their religion or their ethnic makeup. Israelis are about as isolated or reclusive of
> other peoples as are the Eskimos from the North Pole. Jews are also tight with their money. Have you ever heard of a jew giving to a charity? Ever hear of the term 'jew em down' when
> trying to make a deal or a bargain at a flea market? Just sayin!


My brother married a Jewish woman and she has been a remarkable wife, mother and partner... Her family was especially supportive of their relationship.. I also have Jewish friends with 4-5 children.. Some keep Kosher and some have married outside the faith.. so I don't think the stereotypes always fit.

My experience with Israelis has NOT been good.. I find them to be quite rude and abrasive as if they expect to be treated badly.

----------


## Roadmaster

> They are the most tribal of any race of peoples, by far. Speculation has it that because they are and have always been a minority group that this has been an evolution tactic of survival, yet the Jews never seem to realize how this kind of action creates a reaction as people begin to see the nepotism that Jews promote among themselves, to the detriment of all other groups.


It took effort for Christians in the old days to learn Hebrew and find out what is in the Talmud. When they did, they were angry. Why did they do this, they knew something was crazy wrong with this group. It would be like Satanist running around claiming they were Christians, after a while you will notice something isn't right with them. Today you can buy the Bible at most stores, even the Quran at some, why isn't the Talmud easily accessible in English. You see them attack the Bible all the time, but they don't put theirs out. Doesn't mean a person who wants to know can't get their hands on them, even in English. But they know most accept their lies.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-01-2015)

----------


## Libhater

> It's about religion to me not race. I would never marry a Muslim or Jewish person. This is where Mr. Duke and I disagree. Jewish is not a race, that comes from the Talmud, these are religions without Christ. While I do believe in preserving ones heritage and it's normal to like ones who look like you, I don't consider it an abomination to mix race nor did God. I do not encourage it because it causes confusion and the media acts like being black, white, ect should be looked down on, that we should all be the same. He separated them for a reason. The European Christians ran them out many times and he is correct they are waging war against white Christians. Judaism or the Balaam religion doesn't accept the Bibles morals. As He said they laid His words aside for theirs.


Not sure where you disagree with Dr. Duke. Are you saying that Duke would marry a Muslim or a jew? And Duke realizes jewish isn't a race.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Not sure where you disagree with Dr. Duke. Are you saying that Duke would marry a Muslim or a jew? And Duke realizes jewish isn't a race.


No he would not and it's Jewish not Jew. A Jew back then were claiming to be Gods and most were not. He compared gays to mixing races as both an abomination. They are far from each other and it's no comparison in his interview. Not that I am not with him on preserving all races.

----------


## sooda

> No he would not and it's Jewish not Jew. A Jew back then were claiming to be Gods and most were not. He compared gays to mixing races as both an abomination. They are far from each other and it's no comparison in his interview. Not that I am not with him on preserving all races.


They claimed to be Gods??? I never heard that before.

----------


## Roadmaster

> They claimed to be Gods??? I never heard that before.


I didn't come to this thread to argue. In the Bible the ones many who claimed to be His were not and He told them so. If they had followed the laws of Moses they would have known Him. This is why they couldn't understand how He knew Abraham, nor did they know His voice.

----------


## sooda

> I didn't come to this thread to argue. In the Bible the ones many who claimed to be His were not and He told them so. If they had followed the laws of Moses they would have known Him. This is why they couldn't understand how He knew Abraham, nor did they know His voice.


Not seeking an argument.. just information because I never heard that Jews thought themselves to be gods.

Oh.. my mistake.. you meant that in the possessive that they claimed to be God's people...

----------


## Calypso Jones

jesus came so that we weren't subject to the law.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Not seeking an argument.. just information because I never heard that Jews thought themselves to be gods.
> 
> Oh.. my mistake.. you meant that in the possessive that they claimed to be God's people...


 Jesus told them in their books they claim to be gods. Read the Bible, in the Talmud it is still true today.

----------


## sooda

> Jesus told them in their books they claim to be gods. Read the Bible, in the Talmud it is still true today.


Are you saying gods (plural) or God's (possessive)??

----------


## Roadmaster

> Are you saying gods (plural) or God's (possessive)??


 gods themselves and telling others they were Gods people, both. He told them, in your book you call yourselves gods but I say I am the Son and you accuse me. It's still true today nothing has changed and they are still fooling people. They didn't believe in the God of Moses then or now.

----------


## Jen

> For the most part, I like this site and the majority of the people on it. But I have noticed an underlying current of anti-semitism coming from a few members and I have to say it disgusts me. If you do not like Jewish people, that is your right, but I will be damned if I will have anything to do with you.


 Most of my life, I would have never believed this could happen - again.  But here it is and I am seeing a growing anti-Semitic  leaning  in lots of places.  I don't get it.

----------


## Trinnity

I don't think there's a growing trend of antisemitism here.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015),Jen (09-01-2015),Libhater (09-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

I go directly by the Living Word of God. Will be called names because I only listen to Him. When He said something I know it's the truth because He is not the Father of lies. I made that decision young to follow only Him. These other religions I won't give favor against Him. I refuse to allow any Talmud teaching, Quran, Hinduism ect into His word. I think many are use to people cowering to other religions and other gods. I did my homework in their books and their books have no power and is not from Him.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I don't think there's a growing trend of antisemitism here.


 They call everything that today. You can't follow only Christ and believe He is the only way without them saying this. If I repeat what the Bible says, I am automatically labeled. They use that word to try and get Christians not to quote the Bible. Just like they do today with words. If you love Him, you will tell the truth as He said. I experienced this growing up and Christians will lie to quote Jews to get along. They didn't care, they hated me. If they believed what He said, they knew without the Son you don't have the Father. Who do they think I would be praying to without the Son. Many here don't understand or experienced this but I have. Tell people the truth if you are Christian.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I suppose we could have been duped, but I personally don't believe it. I suppose it would take months if not years of research to find out if the truth can even really be had. I remain unconvinced the holocaust wasn't real. If the numbers were exaggerated, that's another matter. Our soldiers found horrific atrocities when they got there.


There is no need for such a time-waste.  It was WELL DOCUMENTED at the time - and observed by hundreds of thousands of American and British troops as well as, forcibly, by German local political leaders at the time.  The paperwork was voluminous.  My own father, an American GI with German roots, was, after V-E, an administrative aide and handled that paperwork.

It shamed him that he was German.  So much so he forbade us to learn the language he was fluent in.

I, too, am sick of antisemitism; but I'm REALLY tired of these stupid-smart assholes who're trying to rewrite history for their own deranged purposes.  FACTS MATTER - and facts are immutable.

----------


## Crunch

> I don't think there's a growing trend of antisemitism here.


Growing trend? No. But there are several members who I can tell harbor those feelings. They won't come out and say it directly. I will simply do my best to avoid them so as not to cause or scene or play their game. Fortunately for them, we are on the internet, so they can easily hide.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Growing trend? No. But there are several members who I can tell harbor those feelings. They won't come out and say it directly. I will simply do my best to avoid them so as not to cause or scene or play their game. Fortunately for them, we are on the internet, so they can easily hide.


Do you believe Christ is the only way.

----------


## Invayne

> I was told as a young kid it was a work camp for Hitler's army. I asked the ones there about gas and none said it was the truth. I had people on both sides. People can believe what they want but no expert has even found any evidence of killing gas. Did people die in these camps yes but it was nothing like the one in Russia and millions more.


Most of the deaths occurred due to starvation and disease.

Let us not forget who the Bolsheviks were, and they killed a shit-ton more than Hitler did!  :Wink:

----------

Pepper Belly (09-02-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> A difference without a distinction.
> 
> You can't parse the issue into those two divisions.
> 
> If Israel didn't use the tactics they use to defend themselves they would no longer have a Jewish State and the Jews would then be right where they were after the Holocaust.
> 
> Decimated and homeless.
> 
> Decimated, because how else would Israel ever be separated into two separate things: Jews and their homeland? And the policies of the Israeli government is much to do about maintaining Israel as a Jewish State.
> ...


Decimated and homeless...boofuckinghoo...I'm sure the Palestinian homeless are sympathetic. 

The fucking Israelis are no better than Nazis.

----------


## Invayne

> I believe the Nazis committed atrocities of an unspeakable nature upon millions of people. That in and of itself, speaks volumes.


Yeah...SIX million...the magic number.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Roadmaster (09-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Why is it that people are so thin-skinned and or touchy when it comes to discussing Jewish people? With all the posts and current debate over black lives matter and
> the race baiting going on toward white people, I think this change of topic over to the Jewish people is a breath of fresh air. Every ethnic group of people have had to
>  go through hard times and through media scrutinizing, so why the touchy/feely attitude when it comes to the Jews?


Because God says not to criticize his Chosen Ones.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Or so they are led to believe...

----------


## Canadianeye

> Growing trend? No. But there are several members who I can tell harbor those feelings. They won't come out and say it directly. I will simply do my best to avoid them so as not to cause or scene or play their game. Fortunately for them, we are on the internet, so they can easily hide.


Some of us have been reading this type of tripe from Jew haters for a long long time. It almost becomes a second nature to spot the ones you are talking about.

Post 11. "true" holocaust.
Post 17. "abused"

I'm not really an asshole, but I actually am an asshole...but after that I am nothing but angry at how real holocaust atrocities have been marginalized by the Jewish alleged holocaust. Such compassion. Oh the humanity... for all the true holocausts victims and survivors of the world.

What you are doing is spotting it. That's a good thing. We (all of us) are pretty free to express ourselves around here...and we are also completely free to diagnose the content, and intent of those who write.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (09-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> I hope you don't buy the liberal meme that "I don't hate Jews it's Zionists I hate."
> 
> When my son's seventh-grade history teacher taught the class that the Holocaust never happened my children and I had a week of studying the Holocaust. We saw films shot by proud Nazis, we saw interviews with German soldiers who executed women and babies, we saw interviews with survivors, we saw films shot by troops liberating the death camps, we saw the piles of wedding rings, gold fillings, and hair.
> 
> And we still have to suffer the fools.


I have no doubt that's bullshit. What public school would teach that and still receive funding?

----------


## Invayne

> I am pretty much the internet poster on some kind of controversial forums that sticks up for the jews, in terms of them being to blame for leftism, liberalism, socialism, political correctness. White liberals, jew or gentile, are to blame for liberalism in all of its forms. I disagree with white liberals, trying to blame jews for white liberals misses the point in my mind.


Next time you hear Christians complain about a "War On Christmas", where you can't say Merry Christmas, but Happy Holidays is kosher...um...I mean accepted, if not mandatory, just think of where that's coming from. Not too many people see the connection, but it's as plain as day to some.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yeah...SIX million...the magic number.


 You know the sad thing is when I was young get this Christians came up to me saying I was chosen, smart, people are just jealous, our flesh was the apple of Gods eye, now I never announced it, one of my sisters would. How far from the truth can they get. When I came to this form I said I bash Christians more than any. Excuse me if I have things against some of them. When I got a little older, not much I was still young, I decided to follow Jesus Christ, He called me, the only living God, and the same ones who lied to me started calling me antisemtic because I rejected Judaism and the Talmud's mans laws. That religion that says Jesus is in Hell still asking them for forgiveness, them!! Really

I am not antisemtic, I am against people who hate the truth. Let them attack me, the real ones filled with the Holy Ghost never lied to me.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> You would think that in the age of ISIS and Obama jews would stop supporting the left


My Jewish liberal Obama-loving friend does not even believe in the right to have a gun. GO FIGURE! Him and I have had so many discussions about this...if anyone should support the right of self defense, it's the Jew, right?? I don't get it!

----------


## Invayne

> http://www.gilad.co.uk/writings/2015...f-jewish-genes


What a bunch of crap....LOL

----------

Pepper Belly (09-02-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> https://archive.org/details/HolocaustIndustry
> 
> Written by a Jew.
> 
> What some of us simply want is for sanity to return to the discussion, rather than this ridiculous knee-jerk parroting of media-driven drivel that we have all been sold our entire lives. Grow up and grow a pair and seek the truth.


There is no profit in the Truth.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-02-2015)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Next time you hear Christians complain about a "War On Christmas", where you can't say Merry Christmas, but Happy Holidays is kosher...um...I mean accepted, if not mandatory, just think of where that's coming from. Not too many people see the connection, but it's as plain as day to some.


I see and have had many conversations with Jewish people.  Especially during the Christmas season.  When I wished them a Merry Christmas, they wished me a Happy Hanukkah.  There was no hard feelings.  Just two people sharing in their warm wishes to one another, in what they felt was the best way to convey it.

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015),MrMike (09-01-2015)

----------


## MrMike

> Next time you hear Christians complain about a "War On Christmas", where you can't say Merry Christmas, but Happy Holidays is kosher...um...I mean accepted, if not mandatory, just think of where that's coming from. Not too many people see the connection, but it's as plain as day to some.


I find that implied accusation somewhat vaporous.  I've spent a Christmas in Herzliya complete with a Christmas tree, presents and quite a few jews. Can't say any of them gave the evil-eye about the entire thing and most brought plates of traditional food.

Oh well... those evil joos!  They're out to get us...  lol

----------


## sooda

The Guardian reported this week that a study of Holocaust survivors revealed that the Jewish trauma is passed on to its children's genes. The conclusion from a research team at New Yorks Mount Sinai hospital led by Rachel Yehuda stems from the genetic study of 32 Jewish men and women who had either been interned in a Nazi concentration camp, witnessed or experienced torture or who had had to hide during the second world war.
Unlike The Guardian, that published a dry report of this 'scientific revelation', I am puzzled. What is the meaning of this scientific news? Does it suggest that the kids of Holocaust survivors are better adapted to the next holocaust or does it suggest alternatively that the heirs of Shoah survivors have inherited the trauma and are now entitled to German reparation money until the end of time?
On the other hand, if Zionists are telling the truth and Jews have been persecuted throughout their history and the Jewish past is dotted with holocausts, then one would expect the trauma gene to be widely spread amongst Jews anyway. I am confused.
It is obvious that Rachel Yehuda, her Jewish team and the Jewish hospital were particularly interested in Jewish genes and Jewish suffering, but are the new findings universal? What about African Americans who survived slavery and who are still subject to institutional discrimination and constant abuse, are they also passing their trauma through their genes or is it only Jews who possess this special physiological capacity? And what about the people who suffer at the hands of Jewish nationalism or Israeli terror?  Did Yehuda bother to find out whether Palestinians are also passing genetic information to their successors? Obviously not and for a good reason. Unlike the Nazi Judeocide that had a start and an end in time, the on-going Palestinian plight has no foreseeable end. The babies born in Gaza today do not need to inherit trauma from their parents through genetics; trauma will be delivered to them directly by the Israeli army and the Israeli air force

continued..

Oh my........... :Thinking:

----------

Invayne (09-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> I'm loving your sarcasm here PB. I have been on other forums have posted extensively on my views concerning jews and Zionism, but I'm kind of holding back here at this forum because as you've stated over and over that so many people are simply brainwashed into accepting the notion that jews of today have earned their victimization status and our sympathy along the way. These Holocaust museums are indeed a joke since it was a majority of jewish leadership that ran the Bolshevik Revolution where up to and perhaps over 30 million Christians were slaughtered. I don't see any Holocaust museums being erected for our Christian brethren here in America. I see this this commercial on the telly of a jew asking for money from Christians to send to Israel so that the poor jews won't starve to death. Are you kidding me? Jews were responsible for killing 30 million Christians and they abhor the Christian GOD and this jew wants us to support jews in the form of financial aid. You just can't make this shit up.


Bump....  :Smile:

----------


## Canadianeye

> I don't think there's a growing trend of antisemitism here.


bump  :Smiley20:

----------


## Network



----------


## Roadmaster

> but I'm kind of holding back here at this forum


 I do too but it's mostly against Christians. No one in NC churches knows my heritage or Talmud's laws. I have a fault, a temper, and I get very upset if a person in front of me calls me chosen because of some race. You can lie to me as a kid but you won't do it now or when I was older. I am His by faith and will be to my death.

----------


## Invayne

> I see and have had many conversations with Jewish people.  Especially during the Christmas season.  When I wished them a Merry Christmas, they wished me a Happy Hanukkah.  There was no hard feelings.  Just two people sharing in their warm wishes to one another, in what they felt was the best way to convey it.


Absolutely! No problems there....but, the extremists are trying their damndest to demonize Christmas. And idiots are falling for it. They get what they deserve, I suppose. I just never want to hear any Christian bitch about it ever again.

----------


## MrMike

> Absolutely! No problems there....but, the extremists are trying their damndest to demonize Christmas. And idiots are falling for it. They get what they deserve, I suppose. I just never want to hear any Christian bitch about it ever again.


Who are these "e_xtremists_" you speak of?

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Absolutely! No problems there....but, the extremists are trying their damndest to demonize Christmas. And idiots are falling for it. They get what they deserve, I suppose. I just never want to hear any Christian bitch about it ever again.


It doesn't just stop there...they demonize everything that they want people to fight, kill, argue, or give up.  Its a PC control tactic, called fear-mongering.

Look at coal.  There's George Soros buy all that DEMONIZED dirty, filthy, non-environmentally friendly, climate changing, coal.  See here.

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Absolutely! No problems there....but, the extremists are trying their damndest to demonize Christmas. And idiots are falling for it. They get what they deserve, I suppose. I just never want to hear any Christian bitch about it ever again.


Which extremists???

----------


## Roadmaster

> Absolutely! No problems there....but, the extremists are trying their damndest to demonize Christmas. And idiots are falling for it. They get what they deserve, I suppose. I just never want to hear any Christian bitch about it ever again.


 I agree, one of my Talmud ancestors said Christians are weak and stupid and why would  I align with them. All of my uncles were saved for sure except one before their end and I am stronger than they are and He reigns. These soft people haven't' had to fight for which is right. I speak His words with authority do they, no. But they have the nerve to call me antisemtic.

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Which extremists???


Are you not an atheist. Just like the other one that ask the same.

----------


## usfan

> I see and have had many conversations with Jewish people.  Especially during the Christmas season.  When I wished them a Merry Christmas, they wished me a Happy Hanukkah.  There was no hard feelings.  Just two people sharing in their warm wishes to one another, in what they felt was the best way to convey it.


_“In the old days, it was not called the Holiday Season; the Christians called it 'Christmas' and went to church; the Jews called it 'Hanukkah' and went to synagogue; the atheists went to parties and drank. People passing each other on the street would say 'Merry Christmas!' or 'Happy Hanukkah!' or (to the atheists) 'Look out for the wall!”_ ~Dave Barry



 :Laughing7:

----------

FirstGenCanadian (09-01-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The Guardian reported this week that a study of Holocaust survivors revealed that the Jewish trauma is passed on to its children's genes. The conclusion from a research team at New Yorks Mount Sinai hospital led by Rachel Yehuda stems from the genetic study of 32 Jewish men and women who had either been interned in a Nazi concentration camp, witnessed or experienced torture or who had had to hide during the second world war.
> Unlike The Guardian, that published a dry report of this 'scientific revelation', I am puzzled. What is the meaning of this scientific news? Does it suggest that the kids of Holocaust survivors are better adapted to the next holocaust or does it suggest alternatively that the heirs of Shoah survivors have inherited the trauma and are now entitled to German reparation money until the end of time?
> On the other hand, if Zionists are telling the truth and Jews have been persecuted throughout their history and the Jewish past is dotted with holocausts, then one would expect the trauma gene to be widely spread amongst Jews anyway. I am confused.
> It is obvious that Rachel Yehuda, her Jewish team and the Jewish hospital were particularly interested in Jewish genes and Jewish suffering, but are the new findings universal? What about African Americans who survived slavery and who are still subject to institutional discrimination and constant abuse, are they also passing their trauma through their genes or is it only Jews who possess this special physiological capacity? And what about the people who suffer at the hands of Jewish nationalism or Israeli terror?  Did Yehuda bother to find out whether Palestinians are also passing genetic information to their successors? Obviously not and for a good reason. Unlike the Nazi Judeocide that had a start and an end in time, the on-going Palestinian plight has no foreseeable end. The babies born in Gaza today do not need to inherit trauma from their parents through genetics; trauma will be delivered to them directly by the Israeli army and the Israeli air force
> 
> continued..
> 
> Oh my...........


They have been fearing the last Holocaust Survivor dying off and what that would mean to the business of $HOAH.

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

So is it your opinion that a post holocaust is driven by money?




> They have been fearing the last Holocaust Survivor™ dying off and what that would mean to the business of $HOAH™.

----------


## sooda

> They have been fearing the last Holocaust Survivor™ dying off and what that would mean to the business of $HOAH™.


Well, I can't imagine scientists claiming that holocaust trauma was genetic and printed on their DNA.. That's sounds like the epitome of junk science to me, but if it were true consider the genetic trauma of other groups that suffered ethnic cleansing and genocide including American blacks , the Chechens that Stalin tried to exterminate utterly, American Indians and even the Palestinians. The list is pretty long.

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015),Pepper Belly (09-02-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So is it your opinion that a post holocaust is driven by money?


Money and to keep the rest of the world in a perpetual state of shame.

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015)

----------


## sooda

> So is it your opinion that a post holocaust is driven by money?


Several years ago they did ask for continued reparations for this second and third generation of Holocaust descendants.

----------


## Toefoot

So, should I ignore independent accounting by soldiers engaged from different nations and armies during the time of the liberation of the death camps claiming to witness said gas chambers, take pictures and document what went on? Are they in on this conspiracy also?

All of the death and misery fabricated to garner sympathy and funding for the Jew, Gypsies, Political enemies and humans deemed defective for perpetual shame? 





> Money and to keep the rest of the world in a perpetual state of shame.

----------


## Crunch

> So, should I ignore independent accounting by soldiers engaged from different nations and armies during the time of the liberation of the death camps claiming to witness said gas chambers, take pictures and document what went on? Are they in on this conspiracy also?
> 
> All of the death and misery fabricated to garner sympathy and funding for the Jew, Gypsies, Political enemies and humans deemed defective for perpetual shame?


It is a waste of time to have a discussion with a conspircy nut. They have an answer for everything and will not believe any evidence presented. I gave up a long time Ok because it is pointless to argue with a crazy person.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So, should I ignore independent accounting by soldiers engaged from different nations and armies during the time of the liberation of the death camps claiming to witness said gas chambers, take pictures and document what went on? Are they in on this conspiracy also?
> 
> All of the death and misery fabricated to garner sympathy and funding for the Jew, Gypsies, Political enemies and humans deemed defective for perpetual shame?


Only the Jewish deaths. The rest don't matter. 

It's $HOAH Buiness™

No one is claiming there were not countless deaths by the hands of bad people in WW2.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> It is a waste of time to have a discussion with a conspircy nut. They have an answer for everything and will not believe any evidence presented. I gave up a long time Ok because it is pointless to argue with a crazy person.


There is no conspiracy. As far as I can tell it is only a few morons around here who claim that discussing the degree of suffering is tantamount to saying nothing happened.

This is the tactic of those who want to keep the Holocaust Industry™ a thriving venture.

----------


## Toefoot

I am a war history fan, read and watch most anything about war...any war and all the propaganda. I find it very hard to believe that the British soldiers along with Russian, American, Polish, French, Canadians are in on this conspiracy not to mention the *countless accounting from the civilians. 

*Civilians became very important when recording history during WWII to include the Baltic states.

I like Pepper, I do not understand his position or accept it.




> It is a waste of time to have a discussion with a conspircy nut. They have an answer for everything and will not believe any evidence presented. I gave up a long time Ok because it is pointless to argue with a crazy person.

----------


## sooda

> I am a war history fan, read and watch most anything about war...any war and all the propaganda. I find it very hard to believe that the British soldiers along with Russian, American, Polish, French, Canadians are in on this conspiracy not to mention the *countless accounting from the civilians. 
> 
> *Civilians became very important when recording history during WWII to include the Baltic states.
> 
> I like Pepper, I do not understand his position or accept it.


When I read PB, it seems to me that he is pointing out that 50 million people died or disappeared during WW2 and many groups of people were sent to concentration camps where they died of malnutrition and disease or murder.

----------


## Toefoot

Did I not read a post from you stating no gas chambers? If not I got you mixed up with someone else and I am sorry.




> Only the Jewish deaths. The rest don't matter. 
> 
> It's $HOAH Buiness
> 
> No one is claiming there were not countless deaths by the hands of bad people in WW2.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I am a war history fan, read and watch most anything about war...any war and all the propaganda. I find it very hard to believe that the British soldiers along with Russian, American, Polish, French, Canadians are in on this conspiracy not to mention the *countless accounting from the civilians. 
> 
> *Civilians became very important when recording history during WWII to include the Baltic states.
> 
> I like Pepper, I do not understand his position or accept it.


There is no conspiracy. What we are talking about is bringing some reality to the subject, rather than the blown out fantasies of those with agendas. 

I am a seeker of truth in all things, and when I see contrived histrionics I look to discover how much is truth and how much is fiction.

If a man murders three people, is it okay for the victims' families to claim he murdered twenty? If he murdered them by shooting them in the head, would it matter if the families claimed he skinned them alive instead?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Did I not read a post from you stating no gas chambers? If not I got you mixed up with someone else and I am sorry.


I think there is serious doubt about gas chambers ever existing. Crematoriums were of course there.

----------


## Toefoot

No sir, truth is best. Can we start at the beginning with Action T4 or Tiergartenstraße 4?




> There is no conspiracy. What we are talking about is bringing some reality to the subject, rather than the blown out fantasies of those with agendas. 
> 
> I am a seeker of truth in all things, and when I see contrived histrionics I look to discover how much is truth and how much is fiction.
> 
> If a man murders three people, is it okay for the victims' families to claim he murdered twenty? If he murdered them by shooting them in the head, would it matter if the families claimed he skinned them alive instead?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> No sir, truth is best. Can we start at the beginning with Action T4 or Tiergartenstraße 4?


That was about eugenics. It had no racial or ethnic bias. And it was evil.

----------


## Toefoot

Sir, you need to go back and reread your Wikipedia and expand on it.  T4 was the foundation of what was to become. 




> That was about eugenics. It had no racial or ethnic bias. And it was evil.

----------


## HoneyBee

> There is no conspiracy. What we are talking about is bringing some reality to the subject, rather than the blown out fantasies of those with agendas. 
> 
> I am a seeker of truth in all things, and when I see contrived histrionics I look to discover how much is truth and how much is fiction.
> 
> If a man murders three people, is it okay for the victims' families to claim he murdered twenty? If he murdered them by shooting them in the head, would it matter if the families claimed he skinned them alive instead?


Then seek the bodies and tell us where they are!

----------


## usfan

Earlier in the year, i posted a contest.. a historical exploitation contest, for people groups & ethnicities to compare their heritage & see who is the most exploited, suffering, & pathetic people group in the history of man.  I'll repost it here, since this thread seems to want to celebrate & measure what degrees of suffering certain groups have had to endure.




> Have you been exploited & oppressed by another human being?
> 
> Ok, maybe not you, PERSONALLY, but your ancestors?  If you can claim ancestry to one of the groups in the list, you may have a chance to WIN big prizes!  
> 
> Here are the qualifications for entry:
> You must be a descendant of,
> 1. Quakers
> 2. Dutch indentured servants
> 3. African slaves
> ...


It's a tough call.. do you think the jews have suffered more than any other ethnic group, or africans?  Maybe the chinese?  They've gone from one oppressor to another for thousands of years.  The irish?  I don't know.. they've had some oppression from the british, but it was pretty short term, comparatively.  Native Americans?  They suffered from each other for centuries, then had the euros drive them off & take over the lands they took from someone else... but i don't know if they can make the claim to be THE most oppressed people group, ever.

I don't get the draw.. why would anyone want to dredge up all the past grievances that their ancestors suffered?  To show how unfit they were for survival in this world?  Do they think weakness & whininess are positive traits in the universe?  Do they think the universe will feel sorry for them?  Why should they be given reparations, for being pathetic, weak, & tragic?

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015),Toefoot (09-02-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Earlier in the year, i posted a contest.. a historical exploitation contest, for people groups & ethnicities to compare their heritage & see who is the most exploited, suffering, & pathetic people group in the history of man.  I'll repost it here, since this thread seems to want to celebrate & measure what degrees of suffering certain groups have had to endure.
> 
> 
> It's a tough call.. do you think the jews have suffered more than any other ethnic group, or africans?  Maybe the chinese?  They've gone from one oppressor to another for thousands of years.  The irish?  I don't know.. they've had some oppression from the british, but it was pretty short term, comparatively.  Native Americans?  They suffered from each other for centuries, then had the euros drive them off & take over the lands they took from someone else... but i don't know if they can make the claim to be THE most oppressed people group, ever.
> 
> I don't get the draw.. why would anyone want to dredge up all the past grievances that their ancestors suffered?  To show how unfit they were for survival in this world?  Do they think weakness & whininess are positive traits in the universe?  Do they think the universe will feel sorry for them?  Why should they be given reparations, for being pathetic, weak, & tragic?


Oh.... Its a competition.......

----------


## Canadianeye

> When I read PB, it seems to me that he is pointing out that 50 million people died or disappeared during WW2 and many groups of people were sent to concentration camps where they died of malnutrition and disease or murder.


What he doesn't seem to be pointing out, is the premeditation of exterminating specifically the Jews, as spoken about many times, and planned and coordinated to be carried out, as threatened to be actually done by Hitler...and then of course, they got exterminated.

They said they were going to do it, and they did it.

----------


## Toefoot

Not a tough call for me as your question has no one answer (Definitive) and yes history is important without the whining or ethnic pimping.

I simply like to read about it and discuss with all the good, ugliness and warts. The human condition. We both know people or groups want to feel important or validated even on the backs of death and destruction. 




> Earlier in the year, i posted a contest.. a historical exploitation contest, for people groups & ethnicities to compare their heritage & see who is the most exploited, suffering, & pathetic people group in the history of man.  I'll repost it here, since this thread seems to want to celebrate & measure what degrees of suffering certain groups have had to endure.
> 
> 
> It's a tough call.. do you think the jews have suffered more than any other ethnic group, or africans?  Maybe the chinese?  They've gone from one oppressor to another for thousands of years.  The irish?  I don't know.. they've had some oppression from the british, but it was pretty short term, comparatively.  Native Americans?  They suffered from each other for centuries, then had the euros drive them off & take over the lands they took from someone else... but i don't know if they can make the claim to be THE most oppressed people group, ever.
> 
> I don't get the draw.. why would anyone want to dredge up all the past grievances that their ancestors suffered?  To show how unfit they were for survival in this world?  Do they think weakness & whininess are positive traits in the universe?  Do they think the universe will feel sorry for them?  Why should they be given reparations, for being pathetic, weak, & tragic?

----------


## Roadmaster

Because I love History this is one of my favorite Historians. He researches and doesn't copy others. He explains the bodies that we all have seen on TV that were not Jewish. Fake documents and how they put words in that Hitler or Hidler never said

----------


## sooda

> What he doesn't seem to be pointing out, is the premeditation of exterminating specifically the Jews, as spoken about many times, and planned and coordinated to be carried out, as threatened to be actually done by Hitler...and then of course, they got exterminated.
> 
> They said they were going to do it, and they did it.


No question that Hitler and the Nazis demonized the Jews and targeted them, socialists and communists.

----------


## Toefoot

This Historian   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

He peddles to the fringe for a living and a good one at that. He is a revisionist and has been discredited.

The British revisionist historian and Nazi apologist David Irving was today sentenced to three years in prison after he admitted denying the Holocaust.An eight-member jury at a court in Vienna convicted Irving, 68, a few hours after it began its deliberations on the first day of his trial.
Irving had pleaded guilty to denying the Holocaust in two speeches on a visit to Austria in 1989, but said at the trial that he had later changed his views.
The speeches included a call for an end to the "gas chambers fairy tale", and claims that Adolf Hitler had helped Europe's Jews and that the Holocaust was a myth.
Irving told the court today he had revised his opinion after seeing the personal files of Adolf Eichmann. Speaking in German, he told the court he now accepted that the Nazis had killed millions of Jews.
At one stage, while giving evidence, he expressed sorrow for "all the innocent people" who died during the war. "I made a mistake when I said there were no gas chambers at Auschwitz," he said.
Austria has the world's stiffest laws against denying the Holocaust and Irving could have faced a maximum of 10 years in prison.
The defence had called for leniency, citing his admission and his claims that he had changed his viewpoint.
The prosecution, however, had accused Irving of changing his position as a "tactic" to escape a harsh sentence, and said the historian was an icon for neo-Nazis and revisionists around the world.




> Because I love History this is one of my favorite Historians. He researches and doesn't copy others. He explains the bodies that we all have seen on TV that were not Jewish. Fake documents and how they put words in that Hitler or Hidler never said

----------


## Roadmaster

It's funny how when people tell the truth and others lie about them people applaud them. BBC the History Channel ect fabricate lies. If you just watch a History on the Bible any chapter, notice they always lie and use deceptions.

----------


## Roadmaster

You can tell when a person tells the truth, how many liars swam in and try to arrest the person. Confiscate what they have, and why is it that is the only war you can't debate the truth in most countries. Who decided out of all the wars, one group couldn't be questioned. People don't see this as not normal. Common sense where is it

----------


## Pepper Belly

> This Historian  
> 
> He peddles to the fringe for a living and a good one at that. He is a revisionist and has been discredited.
> 
> The British revisionist historian and Nazi apologist David Irving was today sentenced to three years in prison after he admitted denying the Holocaust.An eight-member jury at a court in Vienna convicted Irving, 68, a few hours after it began its deliberations on the first day of his trial.
> Irving had pleaded guilty to denying the Holocaust in two speeches on a visit to Austria in 1989, but said at the trial that he had later changed his views.
> The speeches included a call for an end to the "gas chambers fairy tale", and claims that Adolf Hitler had helped Europe's Jews and that the Holocaust was a myth.
> Irving told the court today he had revised his opinion after seeing the personal files of Adolf Eichmann. Speaking in German, he told the court he now accepted that the Nazis had killed millions of Jews.
> At one stage, while giving evidence, he expressed sorrow for "all the innocent people" who died during the war. "I made a mistake when I said there were no gas chambers at Auschwitz," he said.
> ...


What should bother you most about that blurb is that the man was sentenced to prison for speaking his mind.

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> No question that Hitler and the Nazis demonized the Jews and targeted them, socialists and communists.


Yes, no doubt about it. Historically Jews have been targeted, and Hitler warned he was going to exterminate them, and attempt to exterminate them he did.

It's history, no matter how much you attempt to rewrite it sooda. Millions of million Jews were specifically targeted for extermination, and he actually said he was going to do that years before. Then they systematically did that, using gas chambers and ovens.

Along the way, many Jews died in other ways that have been mentioned. That limits nothing as far as being accountable for the strategic extermination that was planned and plotted. Still on their plate for the murders, or deaths.

Yeah, I guess you could say the Nazis demonized the Jews. It wouldn't be accurate as a description when we are talking their active extermination...but, I will grant you that. The Nazis also really demonized the Jews.

----------


## Toefoot

I am basing my facts on the testimony of soldiers, civilians and countrymen involved with the death camps directly and indirectly, along with the survivors. Yes many have lied on both sides of this mess which always brings me back to what the people stated on the ground during the events taking place. 

Hitler gassed Jews, Gypsies and Political human defects. No questions about it in my mind. I applaud no one when it comes to this event. It is what it is.

From needle, gas van to brick buildings.






> It's funny how when people tell the truth and others lie about them people applaud them. BBC the History Channel ect fabricate lies. If you just watch a History on the Bible any chapter, notice they always lie and use deceptions.

----------


## sooda

> Yes, no doubt about it. Historically Jews have been targeted, and Hitler warned he was going to exterminate them, and attempt to exterminate them he did.
> 
> It's history, no matter how much you attempt to rewrite it sooda. Millions of million Jews were specifically targeted for extermination, and he actually said he was going to do that years before. Then they systematically did that, using gas chambers and ovens.
> 
> Along the way, many Jews died in other ways that have been mentioned. That limits nothing as far as being accountable for the strategic extermination that was planned and plotted. Still on their plate for the murders, or deaths.
> 
> Yeah, I guess you could say the Nazis demonized the Jews. It wouldn't be accurate as a description when we are talking their active extermination...but, I will grant you that. The Nazis also really demonized the Jews.


Read the Nuremberg Laws and get back to me.........

----------


## Toefoot

Not the subject but yes, it does bother me.




> What should bother you most about that blurb is that the man was sentenced to prison for speaking his mind.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-02-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Read the Nuremberg Laws and get back to me.........


Will do.

----------


## Invayne

> Who are these "e_xtremists_" you speak of?


http://www.realjewnews.com/?p=348

http://www.wnd.com/2004/12/28070/

http://davidduke.com/jewish-war-chri...mbols-erected/

http://www.thepeoplesvoice.org/TPV3/...inst-christmas

----------


## Trinnity

> Not the subject but yes, it does bother me.


Me too.

----------


## patrickt

> What should bother you most about that blurb is that the man was sentenced to prison for speaking his mind.


That bothers me equally with the fact he made a good living peddling lies to suckers.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> That bothers me equally with the fact he made a good living peddling lies to suckers.


Wow, equally.

Stay in Mexico.

----------


## Dos Equis

> I can be pretty snarky at times, and every time I ask "which Holocaust" I think people believe I am just being an asshole, which of course I am an asshole, however I am not being flippant with the question. I ask it because the Jews co-opted Holocaust to be Shoah, yet there have been many true holocausts throughout history, all of them forgotten in lieu of Shoah. It makes me angry.


The Holocaust is OK to be remembered because Hitler lost the war.

Conversely, the Holocaust in Armenia is not political correct to discuss so as not to piss of Turkey and the Muslims.

Speaking of which, Muslims also deny the Holocaust.  Coincidence?

I'm guessing as Islam gains more of a death grip around the planet the Holocaust in Germany will also wane in popularity, which should be a dream come true for you.

----------


## Toefoot

The sad thing is that the arrest and prison was the same tactics Hitler used when it came to speech. And they continue to call themselves civilized Europe....




> Me too.

----------


## Trinnity

> Speaking of which, Muslims also deny the Holocaust.  *Coincidence?*


No. They were aligned with Hitler in WWII.

----------

Toefoot (09-02-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> *The Holocaust* is OK to be remembered because Hitler lost the war.
> 
> Conversely, the Holocaust in Armenia is not political correct to discuss so as not to piss of Turkey and the Muslims.
> 
> Speaking of which, Muslims also deny the Holocaust.  Coincidence?
> 
> I'm guessing as Islam gains more of a death grip around the planet the Holocaust in Germany will also wane in popularity, which should be a dream come true for you.


See again, "The Holocaust", as though no other existed. I know you don't mean it that way, but this is what it has become. All the suffering in modern history belongs to the Jews.

Where are the museums to Cambodia? The Killing Fields. Where are the museums to the Armenians? Holdomor?

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015),Libhater (09-02-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

http://www.thenewamerican.com/cultur...ust-in-ukraine

They used "Holocaust"! Oh my, I wonder if they had to pay a licensing fee to Simon Wiesenthal.

----------

Invayne (09-02-2015),Libhater (09-02-2015)

----------


## sooda

> No. They were aligned with Hitler in WWII.


Every Arab state signed on with the Allies by 1938... which really wasn't all that important since they didn't have any armies to speak of. At the end of the war.. the Arabs expressed sympathy for the Holocaust survivors and told Roosevelt that they should be given the best land in Germany.. You might want to check your history and read up on USS Quincy, Bitter Lake, Egupt.. Ibn Saud and Roosevelt.

The ONLY Muslims who fought for the Reich were some Bosnians who had their own reasons because of WW1.. and they were singularly unimportant.

Not a single Arab or Palestinian fought for the Waffen SS as foreign volunteers.

----------


## Invayne

> See again, "The Holocaust", as though no other existed. I know you don't mean it that way, but this is what it has become. All the suffering in modern history belongs to the Jews.


Even though Jews have killed MILLIONS more...

----------

Pepper Belly (09-03-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

*<<quote removed>>*


I'm sure every time the IDF takes out a suicide-bomber or a pally kid throwing an IED into an Israeli crowd...every time the IDF or Israeli police hit the ten-ring with this vermin, it counts as one more act of genocide by the Elders of Zion.

Or something.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Every Arab state signed on with the Allies by 1938... which really wasn't all that important since they didn't have any armies to speak of. At the end of the war.. the Arabs expressed sympathy for the Holocaust survivors and told Roosevelt that they should be given the best land in Germany.. You might want to check your history and read up on USS Quincy, Bitter Lake, Egupt.. Ibn Saud and Roosevelt.
> 
> The ONLY Muslims who fought for the Reich were some Bosnians who had their own reasons because of WW1.. and they were singularly unimportant.
> 
> Not a single Arab or Palestinian fought for the Waffen SS as foreign volunteers.


You need to watch this.




Al Amin Husseini was the Palestinian Grand Mufti who declared war on Zionism before World War 2.  He was so troublesome his own Muslim brothers threw him out of Palestine.   He then allied with Hitler and was later wanted for war crimes but evaded trial.  His nephew later became Yassar Arafat.

----------


## Dos Equis

> See again, "The Holocaust", as though no other existed. I know you don't mean it that way, but this is what it has become. All the suffering in modern history belongs to the Jews.
> 
> Where are the museums to Cambodia? The Killing Fields. Where are the museums to the Armenians? Holdomor?


When you use the term "Holocaust", it is just assumed that you are talking about the Jewish genocide.  I take no issue with admitting that genocide has happened so frequently in human history, that it may as well be considered our natural state.

However, the Jewish genocide was not an out of the blue freak event, rather, it was simply a natural climax to centuries prior persecution.  In fact, everything that was done to them had already been done to them, including being killed in mass and put in ghettos and made to wear special badges etc.

http://www.simpletoremember.com/arti...shpersecution/

----------


## sooda

> You need to watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Amin Husseini was the Palestinian Grand Mufti who declared war on Zionism before World War 2.  He was so troublesome his own Muslim brothers threw him out of Palestine.   He then allied with Hitler and was later wanted for war crimes but evaded trial.  His nephew later became Yassar Arafat.


Absolute nonsense.. the Mufti wanted to stop the European immigration that had doubled the population of Palestine in 15 years with non Arabic speaking people.. and he arranged a deal where Jews could go to Spain.. It was rejected by the Zionists who saw the rise of Hitler as a chance to force disinterested Jews to flee to Palestine.

You should realize that in 1920 the first people to organize over the threat of this massive immigration were Arab Jews and Arab Christians..

And, in fact.. the Mufti spent all of 15 minutes with Hitler who refused to shake his hand.  Hitler considered the Arabs as no better than the Jews or Italians.

Have you so handily forgotten that the majority of the European refugees were socialists? Are you currently FOR illegal immigration to the US from Mexico?

Have you forgotten that The Stern Gang wrote to Hitler and offered to help him so that he would have a friend in Palestine after he had won the war?

----------


## Roadmaster

It's a known fact to be such a small percent in just America, many have been busted for money laundering, sex with children, the FBI raided one synagogue looking for  not just money laundering but children's body parts in 2009 in NJ. It never makes the national news only local. Unlike if a priest is charged national news picks it up. It's no wonder many of the top clergy for PP are rabbi's. Two weeks ago one rabbi Samuel Miller was charged with in NY for taking all money from a charity, NY disabled kids for 12.4 million. 30 were arrested in Romania for human egg trafficking. Also  many for harvesting illegal organs in India, Africa and South America. But none of this makes headline news. If it had been Catholic priest, you can bet it would run for weeks.

----------


## Roadmaster

This just happened in 2014 so many arrested they had to get a bus to bring them in. I would bet most people except local never heard about it. We wouldn't want to be antisemtic would we.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015),Pepper Belly (09-03-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

1000 Jewish institutions signed on to transgender equality. Right from his mouth. But we are just making up stuff right.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015),Pepper Belly (09-03-2015)

----------


## Dos Equis

> Absolute nonsense.. the Mufti wanted to stop the European immigration that had doubled the population of Palestine in 15 years with non Arabic speaking people.. and he arranged a deal where Jews could go to Spain.. It was rejected by the Zionists who saw the rise of Hitler as a chance to force disinterested Jews to flee to Palestine.
> 
> You should realize that in 1920 the first people to organize over the threat of this massive immigration were Arab Jews and Arab Christians..
> 
> And, in fact.. the Mufti spent all of 15 minutes with Hitler who refused to shake his hand.  Hitler considered the Arabs as no better than the Jews or Italians.
> 
> Have you so handily forgotten that the majority of the European refugees were socialists? Are you currently FOR illegal immigration to the US from Mexico?
> 
> Have you forgotten that The Stern Gang wrote to Hitler and offered to help him so that he would have a friend in Palestine after he had won the war?


The Jews had a chance to go to Spain?  The Jews had once been kicked out of Spain.  Why would they want to go back?

Amin Husseini recruited Muslims to fight for Hitler and he was wanted and the Nazi trials for war crimes but escaped capture.  Are you denying these facts?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> 1000 Jewish institutions signed on to transgender equality. Right from his mouth. But we are just making up stuff right.


People who side with Israel over America will ignore this, just as they ignored the Pollard affair.

And the right screams about open borders, while sucking off Bibi Net, when the truth is Jews across the board want and advocate for unlimited immigration (only in the US, not Israel).

But don't mention that if you are afraid to be called an anti-semite. Mercy me.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015),Libhater (09-03-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

..................................................  .......... the sickness of the deniers....... pitiful!

----------


## Pepper Belly

The "history" channel has lost all credibility since they started referring to BC(before Christ) in their "historical" programs as "before common time". They have no standing on anything.

----------


## patrickt

Holocaust deniers have no credibility. They let their irrational hatred overrule reason.

----------



----------


## Pepper Belly

> Holocaust deniers have no credibility. They let their irrational hatred overrule reason.


Define "denier", Poncho. 

I don't see any around here.

----------


## Dos Equis

> 1000 Jewish institutions signed on to transgender equality. Right from his mouth. But we are just making up stuff right.


It is no secret that American Jews tend to vote left winged.  In fact, about 99.9% of Blacks did as well.  So what?

I can tell you this, Barak Obama was not voted into office because of the Jewish vote.  In fact, listening to the Pope today you would think that Obama writes his script.  He gives sermons on the evils of carbon emissions and says that women having abortions will be forgiven.  WTF?

I will go further.  If it were not for the powerful elite in the US, Progressives could not attain political power.  The sad fact of the matter is, Progressives rule and reign in the US, which is why corporations like GE, that are in Obama's back pocket, don't pay any taxes.

So go ahead, attack Jews like the gays in San Fran do by having parades in support of the Palestinians.  Apparently they want another Iran in Israel.  That should work well, don't you think?

At least in Israel, if you are a woman or gay, you won't get thrown off the top of a building at the whim of some arse hole jihadist.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Define "denier", Poncho. 
> 
> I don't see any around here.


But there are many out there.

What do you think their motive is to deny the Holocaust?

----------


## sooda

> The Jews had a chance to go to Spain?  The Jews had once been kicked out of Spain.  Why would they want to go back?
> 
> Amin Husseini recruited Muslims to fight for Hitler and he was wanted and the Nazi trials for war crimes but escaped capture.  Are you denying these facts?


Muslim Spain is referred to as the Golden Age of Judaism.. Jews could join existing guilds or for their own.. There was a period of high intellectual activity in medicine and literature for both Muslims and Jews..

Ferdinand and Isabel really took Spain backwards when they went for universal Catholicism. Spain became empire and had colonies and beaucoup gold, but they didn't invest in the people so ultimately inflation got the best of them and literacy declined.

Nonetheless.. Spain did offer sanctuary for a price..  Sweden sheltered some 30,000. I would not say that the avid Zionists intentionally sentenced many to death by refusing the Spanish option, but that's how it turned out.

Consider how Americans feel about massive immigration into the US.. .. and how Europe is reeling under the influx of refugees.  Remember that in 15 years the population of Palestine had doubled with the arrival of European Jews.

Also remember that the US, UK and Cuba closed their doors.

The Mufti recruited some Bosnians to fight for the Reich.. They were still ticked off over WW1.. but the rest of the Muslim world signed on with the allies by 1938.. Not a single Palestinian fought on the side of the Waffen SS. There is a list on the net of foreign volenteers by country..

----------


## Roadmaster

> People who side with Israel over America will ignore this, just as they ignored the Pollard affair.
> 
> And the right screams about open borders, while sucking off Bibi Net, when the truth is Jews across the board want and advocate for unlimited immigration (only in the US, not Israel).
> 
> But don't mention that if you are afraid to be called an anti-semite. Mercy me.


But we knew they would. For He said those that don't abode in the truth it's because there is no truth in them. God _is_ a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship _him_ in spirit and in truth.	When He told them the truth they believed Him not. Not giving heed to Jewish fables, and commandments of men, that turn from the truth.	

Those false outcries of boys getting into girls restrooms ect, they act like they are offended but support the same groups that push this. He said who is a liar that deny the Son but these will defend liars. When He told them the truth, He became their enemy. It still goes on today.

----------


## Libhater

> For the most part, I like this site and the majority of the people on it. But I have noticed an underlying current of anti-semitism coming from a few members and I have to say it disgusts me. If you do not like Jewish people, that is your right, but I will be damned if I will have anything to do with you.


I am sick of Zionists! There...makes us even for now.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I am sick of Zionists! There...makes us even for now.


 It wouldn't surprise me soon, so called Christian buildings don't start flying the rainbow flag too so they can be like the others.

----------


## Libhater

> It wouldn't surprise me soon, so called Christian buildings don't start flying the rainbow flag too so they can be like the others.


Yeah, anything is possible these daze. If left to the commie pope he'll have those rainbow flags flying high just in time to worship the Christ deniers.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yeah, anything is possible these daze. If left to the commie pope he'll have those rainbow flags flying high just in time to worship the Christ deniers.


When they invited other doctrines in it was the beginning of the falling away, when the great falling away from truth happens and it's coming, most of them won't notice it. Business as usual.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Muslim Spain is referred to as the Golden Age of Judaism.. Jews could join existing guilds or for their own.. There was a period of high intellectual activity in medicine and literature for both Muslims and Jews..
> 
> Ferdinand and Isabel really took Spain backwards when they went for universal Catholicism. Spain became empire and had colonies and beaucoup gold, but they didn't invest in the people so ultimately inflation got the best of them and literacy declined.
> 
> Nonetheless.. Spain did offer sanctuary for a price..  Sweden sheltered some 30,000. I would not say that the avid Zionists intentionally sentenced many to death by refusing the Spanish option, but that's how it turned out.
> 
> Consider how Americans feel about massive immigration into the US.. .. and how Europe is reeling under the influx of refugees.  Remember that in 15 years the population of Palestine had doubled with the arrival of European Jews.
> 
> Also remember that the US, UK and Cuba closed their doors.
> ...


But the Muslim Spain is far different from Islam today.  As I said, Muslims banned Amin Husseini from Jerusalem because he was such a trouble maker.  And as I said, his nephew later became Yassar Arafat.  We must look at the ilk that has taken over Islam, which would explain why Hitler's Mein Kampf is one of the best sellers in the Middle East today.

And you are simply wrong about Muslims not fighting for Hitler.  As I said, Husseini actively recruited them.

For a people who have been kicked out of pretty much every European country and persecuted to the point of being round up and killed over the centuries, would you want to keep moving around or have your own country?

No one wants the Jews.  No one.  So if I were in their shoes, I would fight till my last man for my country I have now.

To hell with Obama and the UN.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Yeah, anything is possible these daze. If left to the commie pope he'll have those rainbow flags flying high just in time to worship the Christ deniers.


The Pope has always been a statist mouth piece.  The Catholic church persecuted Jews for centuries and were the first to round them up and put them into ghettos and put badges on them etc.  Hitler virtually had no need of original thought in this regard.  He simply did things on a larger scale.


As for the Catholics speaking out for the Jews in Nazi Germany, yea, they did a great job, didn't they?

Again, the Catholic church only cares about the Catholic church.  They have so much money and political power they simply have to much to lose by defying the political powers that be.

----------


## sooda

> But the Muslim Spain is far different from Islam today.  As I said, Muslims banned Amin Husseini from Jerusalem because he was such a trouble maker.  And as I said, his nephew later became Yassar Arafat.  We must look at the ilk that has taken over Islam, which would explain why Hitler's Mein Kampf is one of the best sellers in the Middle East today.
> 
> And you are simply wrong about Muslims not fighting for Hitler.  As I said, Husseini actively recruited them.
> 
> For a people who have been kicked out of pretty much every European country and persecuted to the point of being round up and killed over the centuries, would you want to keep moving around or have your own country?
> 
> No one wants the Jews.  No one.  So if I were in their shoes, I would fight till my last man for my country I have now.
> 
> To hell with Obama and the UN.


Only Bosnians fought for Hitler..

Have you been to Spain? I spent several weeks there when I was 16 and living in Switzerland.. I was absolutely transported by the music and architecture because its just a more refined version of Arab country culture.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Only Bosnians fought for Hitler..
> 
> Have you been to Spain? I spent several weeks there when I was 16 and living in Switzerland.. I was absolutely transported by the music and architecture because its just a more refined version of Arab country culture.


From Wiki:

In December 1942, al-Husseini held a speech at the celebration of the opening of the Islamic Central Institute (_Islamische Zentralinstitut_) in Berlin, of which he served as honorary chair. In the speech, he harshly criticised those he considered as aggressors against Muslims, namely "Jews, Bolsheviks and Anglo-Saxons." At the time of the opening of the Islamic Central Institute, there were an estimated 3,000 Muslims in Germany, including 400 German converts. The Islamic Central Institute gave the Muslims in Germany institutional ties to the 'Third Reich'.

As for Arabs vs. other races, I think the Arab Muslims of today are more repugnant than that Nazis.  At least Hitler did not crucify children on crosses.

----------


## Crunch

> I am sick of Zionists! There...makes us even for now.


So you do not believe that the Jewish people have a right to a homeland?

----------


## Dos Equis

> So you do not believe that the Jewish people have a right to a homeland?


Jew haters don't think they have a right to exist.

Guess what Iran would do if they had the chance?  Obama has the same wet dream every night.

----------


## Crunch

> Jew haters don't think they have a right to exist.
> 
> Guess what Iran would do if they had the chance? Obama has the same wet dream every night.


Yeah, I get that from some of the posts I have read. This is something I have come across many times in my life. It is usually very subtle, but it is there. I have found that most anti-Semites are cowards who do not have the guts to tell me what they think of Jews to my face.

----------


## sooda

> So you do not believe that the Jewish people have a right to a homeland?


"Right to a homeland".. Interesting.. how many other groups have the "Right to a homeland"? Obviously right to a homeland doesn't include Muslim and Christian Palestinians.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Jew haters don't think they have a right to exist.
> 
> Guess what Iran would do if they had the chance?  Obama has the same wet dream every night.


Do you think the Jewish people have any responsibility for being the historical pariahs that they are? Or, does everyone have problems with them at some point, just because, oh what the hell, they are Jewish?

----------


## sooda

> Jew haters don't think they have a right to exist.
> 
> Guess what Iran would do if they had the chance?  Obama has the same wet dream every night.


Iran used to have a huge Jewish population.. They'd been there for 2500 years.. very prosperous actually.. but they began leaving in 1948, 1956, 1967 and 1973....

----------


## sooda

> Jew haters don't think they have a right to exist.
> 
> Guess what Iran would do if they had the chance?  Obama has the same wet dream every night.



Oh my.. so you are privy to "Obama's wet dreams"... Are you gay?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Do you think the Jewish people have any responsibility for being the historical pariahs that they are? Or, does everyone have problems with them at some point, just because, oh what the hell, they are Jewish?


Oh no they are not responsible for anything they do. If you are against them pushing transsexuals into girls bathrooms you hate the Jewish. You hate them when they block religious rights in the US except for them. They can attack the Bible, everything moral but it's we that hate. Selling body parts, killing children, laundering money from charities many Christians give to but we are just haters. I don't care how they feel, they are crooks and most communist. But everyone is after them.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015),Pepper Belly (09-03-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Oh no they are not responsible for anything they do. If you are against them pushing transsexuals into girls bathrooms you hate the Jewish. You hate them when they block religious rights in the US except for them. They can attack the Bible, everything moral but it's we that hate. Selling body parts, killing children, laundering money from charities many Christians give to but we are just haters. I don't care how they feel, they are crooks and most communist. But everyone is after them.


I liken it to a woman who forever finds herself in abusive relationships. At some point she needs to ask herself why she continues to attract animosity. At some point she needs to look in the mirror instead of at everyone else around her.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015)

----------


## Crunch

> Oh no they are not responsible for anything they do. If you are against them pushing transsexuals into girls bathrooms you hate the Jewish. You hate them when they block religious rights in the US except for them. They can attack the Bible, everything moral but it's we that hate. Selling body parts, killing children, laundering money from charities many Christians give to but we are just haters. I don't care how they feel, they are crooks and most communist. But everyone is after them.


You are truly ignorant.

----------


## Trinnity

> Oh my.. so you are privy to "Obama's wet dreams"... Are you gay?


That was uncalled for and a borderline personal attack.  Furthermore, I think you've diminished the Muslim alignment with the Nazis to the point where your posts in that regard have no credibility.

----------

RMNIXON (09-03-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> For a people who have been kicked out of pretty much every European country and persecuted to the point of being round up and killed over the centuries, would you want to keep moving around or have your own country?
> 
> No one wants the Jews.  No one.


Funny how no one ever questions WHY that is..... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Pepper Belly (09-03-2015)

----------


## Libhater

> "Right to a homeland".. Interesting.. how many other groups have the "Right to a homeland"? Obviously right to a homeland doesn't include Muslim and Christian Palestinians.


Thanks for setting him straight. I just got to see his idiotic question. That so-called 'homeland' of the jews was once the homeland of the Palestinians. The jews have this isolated provincial need to keep any other ethnic/race of peoples from entering their domain. There is no such thing as an immigration policy or a good neighbor policy when it comes to the Israeli agenda. And people wonder why it is that other Semite peoples are looking to wipe them off the face of the earth.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015)

----------


## Crunch

> Funny how no one ever questions WHY that is.....


Well, as a child I was told that Jews were evil because they killed Christ.

----------


## Crunch

> Thanks for setting him straight. I just got to see his idiotic question. That so-called 'homeland' of the jews was once the homeland of the Palestinians. The jews have this isolated provincial need to keep any other ethnic/race of peoples from entering their domain. There is no such thing as an immigration policy or a good neighbor policy when it comes to the Israeli agenda. And people wonder why it is that other Semite peoples are looking to wipe them off the face of the earth.


You need to educate yourself so that you do not look as dumb as you do now. Israel has belonged to the Jews for thousands of years and was given to them by God. If you understood this, you would not make such ill informed statements.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Do you think the Jewish people have any responsibility for being the historical pariahs that they are? Or, does everyone have problems with them at some point, just because, oh what the hell, they are Jewish?


Historical pariahs?  

Speaking of which, look what Europe has done to the world.  The Spanish came to the New World in search of gold, and they brought with them plagues.  They essentially wiped out the entire population of the New world without so much as a war.  However, those that did survive were rounded up and killed for their gold.  Of course, they needed labor, so they went to Africa for slaves.  In North America, they arrived from England and France.  And like the Spanish, they needed cheap labor, so they turned to indentured servitude.  However, this fizzled out and they turned to slavery as well.

Of course, the native population did not die off as easily in North America as it did for the Spanish in South America, so they had to form an army and systematically wipe the native population away.  Then those same European Pariah started the Holocaust.

I think you will find that I have no interest in demonizing one race over another.  I simply have too much education to fall for that ploy.

----------


## Crunch

Well, this has been an enlightening couple of days. The comments from the bigots on this site have been very revealing. 

A parting thought: For a group of people who are so universally hated by ignorant people, it is interesing to note just how much of this world's history has revolved around "God's chosen people".

Thanks for all your input, but I am done with this thread.

----------


## sooda

> That was uncalled for and a borderline personal attack.  Furthermore, I think you've diminished the Muslim alignment with the Nazis to the point where your posts in that regard have no credibility.


Trinnity.. take some time to study the facts.. NO Arabs fought for the Reich.. NONE.

I think the "borderline" issue is about "Obamas wet dream".

I didn't originally think that the problem was racism.. but now .. YES.. I think so.. There is far too much of this idiot knee jerk reaction.. Don't care about the facts or the details... LOLOL Now Obama is  a "commie Muslim from Kenya" who will name Denali at the request of the Alaskans.. Too stupid for me.. Would you like for me to leave the forum?

----------


## Trinnity

> Well, as a child I was told that Jews were evil because they killed Christ.


 Isn't that  kinda like saying white Americans alive today are responsible for slavery? Do we condemn an entire race or religious sect for what happened on 0AD? Were the Jews alive then who didn't even know about Christ responsible too? 

Can-o-worms.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Well, as a child I was told that Jews were evil because they killed Christ.


 Jesus did accuse them including the Romans back then. In the Talmud they celebrate it. So if they are ok celebrating it, why are they offended if someone quotes what the Bible said. Those Jewish were the ones He said were not His.

----------

Libhater (09-03-2015)

----------


## Dos Equis

> Funny how no one ever questions WHY that is.....


Why are Jews so hated over the centuries?

Cause they own all the gold.  Duh!

----------


## Dos Equis

> Well, as a child I was told that Jews were evil because they killed Christ.


But the Bible says that Jesus laid down his life for all our sins.

Socrates once said that if any man were born without any sin, he would be rounded up and killed.

Ironically, Socrates met the same fate, minus the cross.  And guess what, no Jews were responsible.

----------


## sooda

> Why are Jews so hated over the centuries?
> 
> Cause they own all the gold.  Duh!


They didn't have any gold.. LOLOL The gold mines were Egyptian, but the Jewish people excelled at storytelling.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Historical pariahs?  
> 
> Speaking of which, look what Europe has done to the world.  The Spanish came to the New World in search of gold, and they brought with them plagues.  They essentially wiped out the entire population of the New world without so much as a war.  However, those that did survive were rounded up and killed for their gold.  Of course, they needed labor, so they went to Africa for slaves.  In North America, they arrived from England and France.  And like the Spanish, they needed cheap labor, so they turned to indentured servitude.  However, this fizzled out and they turned to slavery as well.
> 
> Of course, the native population did not die off as easily in North America as it did for the Spanish in South America, so they had to form an army and systematically wipe the native population away.  Then those same European Pariah started the Holocaust.
> 
> *I think you will find that I have no interest in demonizing one race over another.  I simply have too much education to fall for that ploy.*


If you are as well educated as you claim, you the know the definition of pariah. So rather than take the position of prosecutor of Pepper's posts (say that five times fast), why not answer the question. How can it be that the Jews are historical pariahs? Why is it that everywhere they reside, eventually there is a backlash against them to one degree or another?

If you are going to answer, "because they are Jewish" or, "because people envy them", you need a lot more education than you have presently. 

Why do Jews attract animosity?

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Well, this has been an enlightening couple of days. The comments from the bigots on this site have been very revealing. 
> 
> A parting thought: For a group of people who are so universally hated by ignorant people, it is interesing to note just how much of this world's history has revolved around "God's chosen people".
> 
> Thanks for all your input, but I am done with this thread.


You have learned nothing. You are as ignorant as you were when you started the little rant, so I find your claim of being "enlightened" rather silly.

----------


## Dos Equis

> They didn't have any gold.. LOLOL The gold mines were Egyptian, but the Jewish people excelled at storytelling.


What are you talking about?

So the gold that Hitler rounded up from the Jews before sending them off to die came from Egypt?

If the truth be known, Hitler picked on the Jews because they were a relatively rich minority.  There was little fall back on picking on the already disliked minority while he lavished his own citizens with the nanny state he created.   Hitler also enacted a very progressive tax on the top 4% in Germany, which made all the regular folk happy.  It actually did not bring in all that much wealth, but it did make the average joe happy that the rich were being punished as well as the anti-semites happy that the Jews were being punished.  Hitler was still mindful of the uprising in Germany during WW1 due to poor living conditions, so he saw to it that the nanny state took care of the average German at the expense of Jews and conquered territories.

Hitler would then conquer a territory, rape their economy, and then tell that puppet government to round up Jews and take their gold in order to stabilize their economy.  And guess what, it worked.

Yes, the Jews are hated because they tend to be prosperous.  But no, I don't think it is because they still have a stash of the Egyptian gold to pass around amongst themselves.

Jew hatred is simply a politically correct form of coveting.

----------


## sooda

> What are you talking about?
> 
> So the gold that Hitler rounded up from the Jews before sending them off to die came from Egypt?
> 
> If the truth be known, Hitler picked on the Jews because they were a relatively rich minority.  There was little fall back on picking on the already disliked minority while he lavished his own citizens with the nanny state he created.   Hitler also enacted a very progressive tax on the top 4% in Germany, which made all the regular folk happy.  It actually did not bring in all that much wealth, but it did make the average joe happy that the rich were being punished as well as the anti-semites happy that the Jews were being punished.
> 
> Hitler would then conquer a territory, rape their economy, and then tell that puppet government to round up Jews and take their gold in order to stabilize their economy.  And guess what, it worked.
> 
> Yes, the Jews are hated because they tend to be prosperous.  But no, I don't think it is because they still have a stash of the Egyptian gold to pass around amongst themselves.
> ...


What are you talking about? Have you jumped ahead 2500 years?

Samuel Untermeyer, who was the leading Zionist in the US (who also hired the felon Cyrus Scofield) raised millions for the "six million starving Jews of Europe"

----------


## Pepper Belly

> What are you talking about? Have you jumped ahead 2500 years?
> 
> Samuel Untermeyer, who was the leading Zionist in the US (who also hired the felon Cyrus Scofield) raised millions for the "*six million* starving Jews of Europe"


The magic number. It just keeps on giving. 

Pre Holocaust™ Six Million.

----------


## Dos Equis

> If you are as well educated as you claim, you the know the definition of pariah. So rather than take the position of prosecutor of Pepper's posts (say that five times fast), why not answer the question. How can it be that the Jews are historical pariahs? Why is it that everywhere they reside, eventually there is a backlash against them to one degree or another?
> 
> If you are going to answer, "because they are Jewish" or, "because people envy them", you need a lot more education than you have presently. 
> 
> Why do Jews attract animosity?


Why do Jews attract animosity?

Jews account for only 0.2% of the world population but account for about 11% of global billionaires.

Jews account for only 1.8% of the US population but account for about 24% of the billionaires in the US.

No other minority, or majority for that matter, flourishes as well.

Had you ever thought of joining the Occupy Wall Street Crowd?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Why do Jews attract animosity?
> 
> Jews account for only 0.2% of the world population but account for about 11% of global billionaires.
> 
> Jews account for only 1.8% of the US population but account for about 24% of the billionaires in the US.
> 
> No other minority, or majority for that matter, flourishes as well.
> 
> *Had you ever thought of joining the Occupy Wall Street Crowd?*


It always gets to a point of this kind of stupidity. Congratulations, you are predictable!

So it's all about envy, as I said. You need to expand beyond the Republican Approved Jew Handbook. The talking points from the Hannity's and Levin's and Krauthanner's of the world are lacking serious thought. That you don't even realize how childish and simplistic that the claim of envy as the cause actually is, illustrates a total lack of critical thinking. You are simply repeating simple little claims because that is within your comfort zone. That you find some sort of arrogant delight in the proclamations is amusing.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015)

----------


## Dos Equis

> It always gets to a point of this kind of stupidity. Congratulations, you are predictable!
> 
> So it's all about envy, as I said. You need to expand beyond the Republican Approved Jew Handbook. The talking points from the Hannity's and Levin's and Krauthanner's of the world are lacking serious thought. That you don't even realize how childish and simplistic that the claim of envy as the cause actually is, illustrates a total lack of critical thinking. You are simply repeating simple little claims because that is within your comfort zone. That you find some sort of arrogant delight in the proclamations is amusing.


Stop being an arse.

Do you dispute my numbers or the reason or both?  If so, give a critique instead of mindless name calling.

In reality, I think the issue is spiritual in nature.  God said he would bless the world through the children of Abraham.

Looking at the high numbers of Nobel prize winners, Jews also have a high percentage there as well.

Now is that to say that Jews are better than others?  No.  In fact, the Bible is full of examples of God rebuking and punishing his chosen people.

If it had been another race of people, you would have had the same result.

People are pretty easy to understand.  As the Bible says, the root of all evil is the love of money.

When you want to find out why people do what they do, you know where to look.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Stop being an arse.
> 
> Do you dispute my numbers or the reason or both?  If so, give a critique instead of mindless name calling.
> 
> In reality, I think the issue is spiritual in nature.  God said he would bless the world through the children of Abraham.
> 
> Looking at the high numbers of Nobel prize winners, Jews also have a high percentage there as well.
> 
> Now is that to say that Jews are better than others?  No.  In fact, the Bible is full of examples of God rebuking and punishing his chosen people.
> ...


Jews always give each other prizes. Paul Krugman got the Nobel for economics. Please. 

Jews are incredibly smart. Highest IQ among causcasians. They are successful because of that, but largely because they are tribal and whenever possible bring their own tribe into the fold of business. It's much more complicated than that, but ethnic nepotism is the biggest reason.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Stop being an arse.
> 
> Do you dispute my numbers or the reason or both?  If so, give a critique instead of mindless name calling.
> 
> In reality, I think the issue is spiritual in nature.  God said he would bless the world through the children of Abraham.
> 
> Looking at the high numbers of Nobel prize winners, Jews also have a high percentage there as well.
> 
> Now is that to say that Jews are better than others?  No.  In fact, the Bible is full of examples of God rebuking and punishing his chosen people.
> ...


Abrahams seed is Christ seed. It has nothing to do with flesh and He said so. He can make children out of rocks. Race BS, Nobel prize winners, let them elect each other, I will receive the crown of life. His people come in all races and languages. They talked about Hidler wanting a master race, are we sure it wasn't them and they just accused him.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jews always give each other prizes. Paul Krugman got the Nobel for economics. Please. 
> 
> Jews are incredibly smart. Highest IQ among causcasians. They are successful because of that, but largely because they are tribal and whenever possible bring their own tribe into the fold of business. It's much more complicated than that, but ethnic nepotism is the biggest reason.


It has been proven they are not incredibly smart. This is what they push. It's a religion not a race.

----------


## Dos Equis

> It has been proven they are not incredibly smart. This is what they push. It's a religion not a race.


So you would attribute their "success" with being a pushy religion?

You would think Islam would be more successful then.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Jews always give each other prizes. Paul Krugman got the Nobel for economics. Please. 
> 
> Jews are incredibly smart. Highest IQ among causcasians. They are successful because of that, but largely because they are tribal and whenever possible bring their own tribe into the fold of business. It's much more complicated than that, but ethnic nepotism is the biggest reason.


Interesting. 

So you would attribute their success to political domination?

----------


## Dos Equis

We all know those who attack the more successful in life.  I see it in my job every day.  Success is either celebrated or envied. 

Personally, I don't see wealth as a piece of pie that needs to be divided up.  For me, wealth is created and not a finite entity to be redistributed.

----------


## Dos Equis

[QUOTE=Dos Equis;699637]We all know those who attack the more successful in life.  I see it in my job every day.  Success is either celebrated or envied. 

Personally, I don't see wealth as a piece of pie that needs to be divided up.  For me, wealth is created and not a finite entity to be redistributed.

Hell, the Fed prints trillions by the hour.[QUOTE]

----------


## Roadmaster

Money laundering, prostitution, porn, drugs, illegal organs, is their ticket to wealth. Yes we should all envy them and their little tribes. Problem is I live for Christ and am His, they are not. They will have their reward. I will keep my life, don't envy them at all.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Money laundering, prostitution, porn, drugs, illegal organs, is their ticket to wealth. Yes we should all envy them and their little tribes. Problem is I live for Christ and am His, they are not. They will have their reward. I will keep my life, don't envy them at all.


So you are saying that Jews are far more evil than any other group?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jews always give each other prizes. Paul Krugman got the Nobel for economics. Please. 
> 
> Jews are incredibly smart. Highest IQ among causcasians. They are successful because of that, but largely because they are tribal and whenever possible bring their own tribe into the fold of business. It's much more complicated than that, but ethnic nepotism is the biggest reason.


They can't be too smart will all the synagogues approving transgender in schools. People here try to ignore this as if the rabbi was lying. God would not approve of this and He didn't but they still defend them over their kids and His word. Oh these groups are chosen just not by God.

----------


## Roadmaster

> So you are saying that Jews are far more evil than any other group?


 I am saying exactly what He said, they are the synagogues  of satan in the religion they follow, the Talmud. They are not Jews.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Interesting. 
> 
> So you would attribute their success to political domination?


I attribute it to high intelligence, hard work and tribalism. Not necessarily in that order.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> They can't be too smart will all the synagogues approving transgender in schools. People here try to ignore this as if the rabbi was lying. God would not approve of this and He didn't but they still defend them over their kids and His word. Oh these groups are chosen just not by God.


That actually is smart, for them. The tearing down of Christian white straight society is a good thing. It allows the Jews to be onl¥ one of many minority groups, and because they rise to powerful positions in every money related field, this kind of fractured society works to their advantage.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Interesting. 
> 
> So you would attribute their success to political domination?


http://www.theoccidentalobserver.net...ies-explained/

You need to read the stats and absorb them to understand how it goes. Numbers do not lie, and there is no justification. Absolute ethnic nepotism at play.

----------


## Roadmaster

> That actually is smart, for them. The tearing down of Christian white straight society is a good thing. It allows the Jews to be onl¥ one of many minority groups, and because they rise to powerful positions in every money related field, this kind of fractured society works to their advantage.


They couldn't if Christians had a backbone. If they hadn't allowed other doctrines in the pulpit to twist His words. He said in the end great men will stand for Him. I guess they will start seeing. But things have to happen as it was foretold. One thing they can't buy, heaven.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> They couldn't if Christians had a backbone. If they hadn't allowed other doctrines in the pulpit to twist His words. He said in the end great men will stand for Him. I guess they will start seeing. But things have to happen as it was foretold. One thing they can't buy, heaven.


Every time one of us stands up to be heard we are shouted down by the moronic rabble and called anti-semites. Jews own the media, which is why there is not a single voice on television with the courage or platform to say anything.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Why are Jews so hated over the centuries?
> 
> Cause they own all the gold.  Duh!


Of course Levin would have you believe that everyone is merely jealous of the Jews, that's why they've been thrown out of every place they've ever inhabited. LMAO!! Seriously??

Here's a little history lesson for you. You won't see this in the Ziomedia....

Few people know the facts about the singular event that helped spark what ultimately became known as World War II - the international Jewish declaration of war on Germany shortly after Adolf Hitler came to power and well before any official German government sanctions or reprisals against Jews were carried out. The March 24, 1933 issue of The Daily Express of London described how Jewish leaders, in combination with powerful international Jewish financial interests, had launched a boycott of Germany for the express purpose of crippling her already precarious economy in the hope of bringing down the new Hitler regime. It was only then that Germany struck back in response. Thus, if truth be told, it was the worldwide Jewish leadership - not the Third Reich - that effectively fired the first shot in the Second World War. Prominent New York attorney Samuel Untermyer was one of the leading agitators in the war against Germany, describing the Jewish campaign as nothing less than a "holy war."

http://www.wintersonnenwende.com/scr...s/jdecwar.html

The above article mentions that the German people had a problem with Jews before WWII...this transcript from a speech by former Zionist Jew Benjamin Freedman explains why. They pretty much stabbed Germany in the back...

http://www.sweetliberty.org/issues/israel/freedman.htm

As he points out, Jews were NEVER persecuted for their religion. They were persecuted because they were assholes.

And this puts it all together...

http://iamthewitness.com/audio/Benja...wish.Pawns.htm

You'll never see any of this in the mainstream media. I think it would make a great movie, myself....

----------

Pepper Belly (09-04-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> The magic number. It just keeps on giving. 
> 
> Pre Holocaust Six Million.


Hell, that number was thrown around in the 1800's...LOL!

----------

Pepper Belly (09-04-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> We all know those who attack the more successful in life.  I see it in my job every day.  Success is either celebrated or envied. 
> 
> Personally, I don't see wealth as a piece of pie that needs to be divided up.  For me, wealth is created and not a finite entity to be redistributed.


Well, you're the only one here that thinks people are envious of wealth. No one else feels that way.

----------


## Calypso Jones

do you think that WWII ws the only holocaust that the jews have suffered.  Jews are the people that people love to hate....love to kill.

----------


## Invayne

> do you think that WWII ws the only holocaust that the jews have suffered.  Jews are the people that people love to hate....love to kill.


How about the many MORE Millions of people (Christians) THEY killed? Doesn't matter?

----------

Libhater (09-04-2015),Pepper Belly (09-04-2015)

----------


## Invayne

I find it quite bizarre that Christians worship these people that don't give a damn about them! LOL! Goy.....

----------

Libhater (09-04-2015),Pepper Belly (09-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> How about the many MORE Millions of people (Christians) THEY killed? Doesn't matter?


 Christians lives don't matter. They come into countries with their porn, and illegal activities, curse Christ, want Him out of everything and wonder why Christians wanted them out. They are now all lobbying for transsexuals to use girls showers and restrooms but it's us hating again.

----------

Invayne (09-03-2015),Libhater (09-04-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> How about the many MORE Millions of people (Christians) THEY killed? Doesn't matter?


do you have a link for that?   Hitler is said to have been jewish.

----------


## Invayne

> do you have a link for that?   Hitler is said to have been jewish.


Have you ever heard of the Bolsheviks? Look it up...

----------

Pepper Belly (09-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Have you ever heard of the Bolsheviks? Look it up...


 It doesn't matter what you put here or even them saying it themselves. When people don't want to know the truth they don't seek it. It was on video showing they all signed for transsexuals in schools but they turn around and claim it's not them. You can put up link after link and even have them saying it and they refuse to see. Why bother

----------

Invayne (09-04-2015),Pepper Belly (09-04-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> do you have a link for that?   Hitler is said to have been jewish.


His mother's family had some Jews in it.

It's amazing to me, how a faith - Judaism - becomes, somehow a RACE (even though there are Jews of every race, including blacks) and separate from Arabs (genetically identical to the Hebrews).  And from there, they suddenly become hook-nosed, bloodthirsty scheming and devious...whereas, the worshippers of that cult of the moon god, who kill for their god's glory and to get into his divine whorehouse and just for the raw joy of slaughter...THEY are painted as OH-SO-PEACEFUL and innocent.

Why is everything a lie, and all for political ends, to aim us in exactly the wrong direction?

----------

Dos Equis (09-04-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> do you think that WWII ws the only holocaust that the jews have suffered.  Jews are the people that people love to hate....love to kill.


Again, assuming your statement is correct, why Jews?

Think outside the talk radio narrative, people. A little knowledge (supposition) is a very dangerous thing.

----------


## sooda

> His mother's family had some Jews in it.
> 
> It's amazing to me, how a faith - Judaism - becomes, somehow a RACE (even though there are Jews of every race, including blacks) and separate from Arabs (genetically identical to the Hebrews).  And from there, they suddenly become hook-nosed, bloodthirsty scheming and devious...whereas, the worshippers of that cult of the moon god, who kill for their god's glory and to get into his divine whorehouse and just for the raw joy of slaughter...THEY are painted as OH-SO-PEACEFUL and innocent.
> 
> Why is everything a lie, and all for political ends, to aim us in exactly the wrong direction?


In film Arabs are usually portrayed as sinister or in some other negative way.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I find it quite bizarre that Christians worship these people that don't give a damn about them! LOL! Goy.....


They supplicate before "the chosen", to the point that they send their sons and daughters to fight wars in regions of the world where we have no business, except for the business of war to protect Israel.

Sick shit.

----------

Invayne (09-04-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Have you ever heard of the Bolsheviks? Look it up...


People don't seem to know much about socialism and communism in Europe or about the Bolsheviks  and eastern Europeans.... In 1920 the majority of European Jews who migrated to Palestine were Bolsheviks.. I do mean nearly 100%.

----------

Invayne (09-04-2015)

----------


## Dos Equis

> In film Arabs are usually portrayed as sinister or in some other negative way.


And in real life, if there is a terrorist attack, 9 times out of 10 it's because Mo told them to do so.

Go figure.  Maybe Obama can pass a law to make films portray Muslims in a better light.

----------


## sooda

> And in real life, if there is a terrorist attack, 9 times out of 10 it's because Mo told them to do so.
> 
> Go figure.  Maybe Obama can pass a law to make films portray Muslims in a better light.


Arabs have been portrayed in film as sinister for 60 years.... Has nothing to do with Obama.. He is NOT a filmmaker... Or were you just trying to be cute??

----------


## Canadianeye

This is almost childish now. As if people wouldn't know about the boycott(s) controversy. Hitlers Nazis stammered out the same thing. They started it. Mean ole boycotters. Yeah, so we rounded em all up and murdered them in the millions, and, well, anybody else we didn't like, cuz, you know...they do stuff to.

Like the historical hatred of the Jews in Germany (and everywhere else) didn't precede the boycott(s). Too funny.

2015...."They started it, cuz their assholes".

----------


## sooda

> This is almost childish now. As if people wouldn't know about the boycott(s) controversy. Hitlers Nazis stammered out the same thing. They started it. Mean ole boycotters. Yeah, so we rounded em all up and murdered them in the millions, and, well, anybody else we didn't like, cuz, you know...they do stuff to.
> 
> Like the historical hatred of the Jews in Germany (and everywhere else) didn't precede the boycott(s). Too funny.
> 
> 2015...."They started it, cuz their assholes".


Samuel Untermeyer declared war on all things German in 1933... from the safety of Madison Square Garden.

http://www.iamthewitness.com/doc/Sam...ch.in.1933.htm

----------


## Canadianeye

> Samuel Untermeyer declared war on all things German in 1933... from the safety of Madison Square Garden.
> 
> http://www.iamthewitness.com/doc/Sam...ch.in.1933.htm


The Holocaust saw millions upon millions of Jews murdered. You are ok with that. I am definitely not.

I sleep fine at night, and I am sure you do as well.

----------


## sooda

> The Holocaust saw millions upon millions of Jews murdered. You are ok with that. I am definitely not.
> 
> I sleep fine at night, and I am sure you do as well.


Why do you think anyone would be "OK with the Holocaust"???? 

How did you make that leap?

I have read the Nuremberg Laws and I know how they demonized the Jews.. Taking their civil rights, citizenship, jobs, property.. accusing them of being socialists and communists.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Why do you think anyone would be "OK with the Holocaust"???? 
> 
> How did you make that leap?
> 
> I have read the Nuremberg Laws and I know how they demonized the Jews.. Taking their civil rights, citizenship, jobs, property.. accusing them of being socialists and communists.


Why would you make the leap, that everyone who reads what you have to say, doesn't believe you hate the Jews and are ok with millions of them being exterminated?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> They supplicate before "the chosen", to the point that they send their sons and daughters to fight wars in regions of the world where we have no business, except for the business of war to protect Israel.
> 
> Sick shit.


Bush I & II went into Iraq for Israel.......... poleese!

----------


## sooda

> Bush I & II went into Iraq for Israel.......... poleese!


No.. Bush 1 chased Iraq out of Kuwait... He was too smart to get into a war in Iraq... or overthrow Saddam and empower Iran.

Don't you remember Bibi and Chalabi crowing to the press that Israel would be getting an oil pipeline from Kirkuk to Haifa before the war started or Ariel Sharon claiming that as soon as Bush 2 finished with Iraq he would attack Iran?

----------


## sooda

> Why would you make the leap, that everyone who reads what you have to say, doesn't believe you hate the Jews and are ok with millions of them being exterminated?


Speak for yourself..  Do you  have some problem with Samuel Untermeyer and his radio broadcast?

----------


## Roadmaster

The biggest reason why the Talmud Jewish criticize others is that in their books and they accuse others of this, A Jew should and must make a false oath with the goyim, when the goyim ask if our book contains anything against them. There are a lot of places where they are told to deceive and lie to others for the sake of their religion. The last thing God says in the Bible is to lie to others because He is truth. He want's His people to walk in truth.

----------


## patrickt

> The biggest reason why the Talmud Jewish criticize others is that in their books and they accuse others of this, A Jew should and must make a false oath with the goyim, when the goyim ask if our book contains anything against them. There are a lot of places where they are told to deceive and lie to others for the sake of their religion. The last thing God says in the Bible is to lie to others because He is truth. He want's His people to walk in truth.


Wow! Once again, no citations. Christians believe lying for Jesus is not a sin but is simply a heavenly deception. That's written a lot of places but it's not up to me to tell you where.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Wow! Once again, no citations. Christians believe lying for Jesus is not a sin but is simply a heavenly deception. That's written a lot of places but it's not up to me to tell you where.


In the Talmud its the book of Jure. I don't need an atheist to tell me anything. I have never had to lie for Jesus nor does He request it.

----------

Libhater (09-04-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Wow! Once again, no citations. *Christians believe lying for Jesus is not a sin but is simply a heavenly deception.* That's written a lot of places but it's not up to me to tell you where.


Who told you that?

----------


## Libhater

> Wow! Once again, no citations. Christians believe lying for Jesus is not a sin but is simply a heavenly deception. That's written a lot of places but it's not up to me to tell you where.


We are so lucky to have our very own anti Trump/anti growth atheist to banter with here. You bring so much to the table.

----------


## Roadmaster

> In the Talmud its the book of Jure. I don't need an atheist to tell me anything. I have never had to lie for Jesus nor does He request it.


 In fact the exact place Szaaloth  Utszabot  The book of Jore Dia 17 I spelled it wrong. Even in the Michna in which I underlined Sanhedeyn 11-3 says it is more wicked to question the words of the rabbis than those of the Torah. 

People always claim they understand their religion without reading their books. If a preacher told you as a Christian, it's more wicked to question me than the Bible, what would they say. Just reading the first books you can tell it's not of God and it most certainly has no power. It's the ones who didn't know Him and the Pharisees religion.

----------


## Roadmaster

For them to say I hate Jews is crazy. It's just a defense they use. I have never hated or disliked Jews that believed in Him in the Bible but I have no use for the Talmud Jewish religion that is not of God and He said so. Why would He ask us to lie and deceive when He hated lies.

----------


## sooda

> Why would you make the leap, that everyone who reads what you have to say, doesn't believe you hate the Jews and are ok with millions of them being exterminated?


You are a liar.... I have NEVER defended the Holocaust....  quite the opposite.

----------


## Invayne

> This is almost childish now. As if people wouldn't know about the boycott(s) controversy. Hitlers Nazis stammered out the same thing. They started it. Mean ole boycotters. Yeah, so we rounded em all up and murdered them in the millions, and, well, anybody else we didn't like, cuz, you know...they do stuff to.
> 
> Like the historical hatred of the Jews in Germany (and everywhere else) didn't precede the boycott(s). Too funny.
> 
> 2015...."They started it, cuz their assholes".


I assume it started during WWI when the Jews fucked over Germany. But hey, they weren't supposed to be resentful over that, those stinking antisemites...

----------


## Invayne

> Why would you make the leap, that everyone who reads what you have to say, doesn't believe you hate the Jews and are ok with millions of them being exterminated?


I guess using that "logic", you must hate Christians because you completely ignore the Holocaust that the Jews inflicted on them... :Geez:

----------


## Invayne

> They supplicate before "the chosen", to the point that they send their sons and daughters to fight wars in regions of the world where we have no business, except for the business of war to protect Israel.
> 
> Sick shit.


Protect? LOL! More like aid in their expansion.

They don't need protecting....they've got plenty of nukes.

----------


## Invayne

> Bush I & II went into Iraq for Israel.......... poleese!


They're damn sure trying to get us into Iran...you can't deny that.

----------


## RMNIXON

> I find it quite bizarre that Christians worship these people that don't give a damn about them! LOL! Goy.....



Worship?

Because we lack your fanatical hate that makes us worship?

I always knew about the crazy, but the level of your dishonesty is a new one to me.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I guess using that "logic", you must hate Christians because you completely ignore the Holocaust that the Jews inflicted on them...


The problem I have with many Christians is they put Jewish lives over Christians lives. As a quote Jew according to the Talmud not the Bible, they can't twist it on me, I find that disturbing. He told the ones who followed Him, to love one another to show a good example to all. They do just the opposite.

----------


## Invayne

> Worship?
> 
> Because we lack your fanatical hate that makes us worship?
> 
> I always knew about the crazy, but the level of your dishonesty is a new one to me.


I don't have "fanatical hate". It sure seems to me there's a lot of "idolizing" going on when it comes to Jews, even the ones that hate Christians, hate Christ, are atheist Communists, and just overall scum of the earth.  :Dontknow: 

But hey, there's assholes in every religion. It is what it is...

----------


## Invayne

> The problem I have with many Christians is they put Jewish lives over Christians lives. As a quote Jew according to the Talmud not the Bible, they can't twist it on me, I find that disturbing. He told the ones who followed Him, to love one another to show a good example to all. They do just the opposite.


That's what I'm talking about. They'll never criticize the Jews or Israel because they believe they'll go to hell if they do...it's so irrational it makes my head spin. They'll put Israel over their own country. They'll send their sons to fight and die in wars that we have no business in for Israel. They talk shit about the occupied and the oppressed and call them terrorists while Israelis (the REAL terrorists) are praised and worshiped. It 's so sick.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-05-2015),Roadmaster (09-04-2015),sooda (09-04-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's what I'm talking about. They'll never criticize the Jews or Israel because they believe they'll go to hell if they do...it's so irrational it makes my head spin. They'll put Israel over their own country. They'll send their sons to fight and die in wars that we have business in for Israel. They talk shit about the occupied and the oppressed and call them terrorists while Israelis (the REAL terrorists) are praised and worshiped. It 's so sick.


Well it would be like, if I were standing with a Christian and a person comes up, takes His name in vein, says He doesn't exist just spouts out hate for us and Him then I turn around and side with that person who came to us against the Christian. It doesn't make sense but they twist it so it will. His followers that really loved Him, wouldn't to have done this but these today think they are doing His work by doing so. They will be held accountable for what they do.

----------


## RMNIXON

> That's what I'm talking about. They'll never criticize the Jews or Israel because they believe they'll go to hell if they do...it's so irrational it makes my head spin. They'll put Israel over their own country. They'll send their sons to fight and die in wars that we have no business in for Israel. They talk shit about the occupied and the oppressed and call them terrorists while Israelis (the REAL terrorists) are praised and worshiped. It 's so sick.



A one handed blind man could jerk off in this circle..................

Talk about putting false words in other peoples mouths and being proud of your own ignorance! 

I am not sure what is worse. The hate filled prejudice of the post or the clowns that hive five this sort of paranoid garbage? 

 :Thinking:

----------


## Roadmaster

Christians deserve to be in an atmosphere like China, underground scared to hold the Bible or share their beliefs here in America like in Israel and the other ME countries where they are locked up for doing so. They sold their souls to people they call Jewish chosen people. They are more worried about offending them then standing on His word. The gate is narrow for a reason. That old Talmud guy was right, most Christians or they think they are, are stupid and easy to deceive. People don't have to mock Christians they mock themselves.

----------


## Roadmaster

The worst thing is there are so many Christians going by the Talmud and don't know it. Even young Christians are being taught she can remain a virgin and it's better than getting pregnant to turn around. That is exactly what is in the Talmud. Folia 35A you won't see this sin in the Bible as ok.

----------


## patrickt

Even worse are the Christians who thrive on hatred, Roadmaster.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Even worse are the Christians who thrive on hatred, Roadmaster.


 Hated for telling the truth, I will take it. The same quote hate He had. He said - Ye are of _your_ father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it.

----------


## Libhater

> Even worse are the Christians who thrive on hatred, Roadmaster.


Lets bring that Christian hatred into the real world of today, shall we?

Is it hatred that we Christians want to put a stop to the jewish led ACLU and the SPC of banning religious
symbols almost anywhere in our public domain?

Is it Christian hatred that we want to save the lives of more than 1 million aborted/murdered babies per year?

Is it Christian hatred that we want to put a stop to the maddening and atrocious practice of peddling baby parts?

Is it Christian hatred that we want to preserve the natural marriage between a man and a woman without giving
in to the politically correct bastardization of the marriage act with the allowance of a queer to marry another fag?

Is it Christian hatred that we are upset over the taking down of Christian symbols such as the cross in front of
government buildings yet religious jewish symbols remain unscathed?

Is it Christian hatred that we become upset with the massive genocide being performed on our Christian brethren
over in the Middle East while the Islamic loving obama does nothing to stem the murderous tide and in fact has
sided with his chosen people--the Islamic radicals of that region?

Is it Christian hatred to claim that all babies lives matter as well as 'ALL LIVES MATTER' in the grand scheme of things
without playing the racial baiting partisan game?

Unlike the leftists and atheists among us who would kill life at the start with abortion and kill life at the end with
euthanasia, we Christians believe in allowing people to live a full life from beginning to end by allowing GOD to be
the loving arbiter of our fate(s).

----------


## sooda

> Lets bring that Christian hatred into the real world of today, shall we?
> 
> Is it hatred that we Christians want to put a stop to the jewish led ACLU and the SPC of banning religious
> symbols almost anywhere in our public domain?
> 
> Is it Christian hatred that we want to save the lives of more than 1 million aborted/murdered babies per year?
> 
> Is it Christian hatred that we want to put a stop to the maddening and atrocious practice of peddling baby parts?
> 
> ...


Did you care about the Palestinian Christians? Did you care about the Iraqi Christians before Bush invaded Iraq?

----------


## Libhater

> Did you care about the Palestinian Christians? Did you care about the Iraqi Christians before Bush invaded Iraq?


Of course I care about all Christians, but obviously those Islamic regimes in the Middle East couldn't care less
about the many lives of Christians living in their communities. 

I cared about the South Vietnamese village people and the ARVN's during the Vietnam war as well, but   
my/our American job was to destroy the enemy. The fact that innocents/Christians and the like get
 killed during battle isn't something I or GOD had control over.

----------


## JustPassinThru

"Jewish-Led ACLU"?

What evidence is there that it has ANYTHING to do with Judaism?

Most liberal/radical "Jews" are not practicing.  Atheists, IOW.

Judaism is a faith, not a race.  Jews come in all colors.

Racially, the Hebrews are the same as Arabs and so-called Palestinians.

Now...someone who rejects a religion, and instead gloms on to an organization that causes widespread chaos...is THAT RELIGION to be blamed for it?

----------


## Roadmaster

> "Jewish-Led ACLU"?
> 
> What evidence is there that it has ANYTHING to do with Judaism?
> 
> Most liberal/radical "Jews" are not practicing.  Atheists, IOW.
> 
> Judaism is a faith, not a race.  Jews come in all colors.
> 
> Racially, the Hebrews are the same as Arabs and so-called Palestinians.
> ...


I put a link that confirmed this on another thread. The ADL runs these groups. The same one going after  the woman that refused to sign gay marriage licenses.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Did you care about the Palestinian Christians? Did you care about the Iraqi Christians before Bush invaded Iraq?


We care about Christians everywhere. But most important we care about what is right in Gods eyes.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Lets bring that Christian hatred into the real world of today, shall we?


Yes I am against boys in girls restrooms, saying being gay is normal to kids, killing children and selling their body parts, replacing crosses with Jewish or Muslim stuff, allowing reprobates access to kids, and they call me hating.

----------


## Libhater

> Yes I am against boys in girls restrooms, saying being gay is normal to kids, killing children and selling their body parts, replacing crosses with Jewish or Muslim stuff, allowing reprobates access to kids, and they call me hating.


Yeah, no need to sing to the choir since its atheists like patrickr who sorely need to learn the nature of hatred and 
to the people who hate the most..which is far from it being the Christians.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yeah, no need to sing to the choir since its atheists like patrickr who sorely need to learn the nature of hatred and 
> to the people who hate the most..which is far from it being the Christians.


They have to make Christians out as being haters. To them Jesus was a bigot and hater because He didn't go along with their thinking in which they think He answers to them instead of the other way around. They are lovers of themselves and think they are wise. The same people when you read so-called theologians experts of the Bible. They don't need the Holy Ghost, they can tell Christians what the Bible is saying which is a lie, it's  a spiritual book. So they make themselves as gods or chosen people and sell it to Christians. If Christians would read their books and see where they say if a child is 3 and one has sex with them, well it doesn't hurt them, they won't remember and will get back their virginity boy or girl. There are a lot of things they blame on Muslims in which I agree they are not much better in the Quran.  But Jesus would never OK this. He said if you cause one of them to sin then that's like, putting something around your neck and jump into the water. They say God is male and Female, and He didn't say this. They also claim when He made Adam, he got familiar with the animals, of course they deny this but it does say it. Didn't find a match so God made him Eve a better match. But seeing Christians defend the Talmud and the thinking is sickening and most do this without reading the volumes.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> They have to make Christians out as being haters. To them Jesus was a bigot and hater because He didn't go along with their thinking in which they think He answers to them instead of the other way around. They are lovers of themselves and think they are wise. The same people when you read so-called theologians experts of the Bible. They don't need the Holy Ghost, they can tell Christians what the Bible is saying which is a lie, it's  a spiritual book. So they make themselves as gods or chosen people and sell it to Christians. If Christians would read their books and see where they say if a child is 3 and one has sex with them, well it doesn't hurt them, they won't remember and will get back their virginity boy or girl. There are a lot of things they blame on Muslims in which I agree they are not much better in the Quran.  But Jesus would never OK this. He said if you cause one of them to sin then that's like, putting something around your neck and jump into the water. They say God is male and Female, and He didn't say this. They also claim when He made Adam, he got familiar with the animals, of course they deny this but it does say it. Didn't find a match so God made him Eve a better match. But seeing Christians defend the Talmud and the thinking is sickening and most do this without reading the volumes.


You use the word "hate" many times...against non-Christians...and justify it by implying you have some sort of exemption given directly to you by Jake.....

----------


## patrickt

I've never considered Christians haters, Roadmaster. Just some Christians.

----------


## Roadmaster

I will always go against the Talmud and their teachings. It goes against Gods word. If Churches want to put them on their advisory boards then they bring in these teachings and it divides the Church and His word is put away for theirs. They had too many examples in the Bible to know better. They don't belong making decisions for the Church.

----------

